# Rip you a new Rissole!!



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

So here i am 16 weeks outta my first comp:
_September 18th 2005 Eastcoast Titles_ (local comp) Not too concerned about this one, may not even carb deplete. Just mainly doin it as a favour to the guy who supplies my suppliments. I'll see what GoPro says anyway, he's is gonna do all my dieting for 12 weeks (up to and including Nationals)
_September 25th 2005 Central Coast Titles_ (local comp) This one is the one i took the novice division in last year. This year i would like to take overall 
_October 9th 2005 NSW State Titles _ A placing in my w8 catergory would do me here (or better )
_October 22nd 2005 Australian Nationals in Melbourne (WNSO Qualifier) _I am just doin this for the experience of it but still wanna do as best as i can 

So there's the line up.... Its huge but i'm gonna give it everything i got!! This journal will be to keep me honest and on track, so kick away my friends 

_Here is the diet plan:_
*Training days:
Meal 1)*
10 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 cup rolled oats
1 tblsp flax

*Meal 2)*
60g's whey
200g sweet potatoe

*Meal 3)*
250g's Chicken breast or lean meat
200g's sweet potatoe

*Meal 4)* _pre w/o_
60g's whey
1 tblsp Nat PB

*Meal 5)* _post w/o_
Max's CVGM shake

*Meal 6)*
250g's Chicken
1 tblsp flax
*This equates to about (P)339 (C)301 (F)116 (CALS) 4053*​
*Off Days:
Meal 1)*
8 egg whites
4 whole eggs
1 cup rolled oats
1 tblsp flax

*Meal 2)*
60g's whey
1 tblsp Nat PB

*Meal 3)*
300g's Chicken
2 cups salad
1.5 tblsp olive oil

*Meal 4)*
60g's whey
1 tblsp Nat PB

*Meal 5)*
300g's Chicken
200g's green veg
1.5 tblsp olive oil

*Meal 6)*
60g's whey
1 tblsp Nat PB
*This equates to about (P)393 (C)115 (F)180 (CALS) 3595*​Just gotta check totals when i get home. Will be walkin in the morn with Trace (wife) for about 30-45 mins 3 times a week and 20-30 after workout on other days.
Pics w8 and stats this arvo... i am wieghing myself 1st thing in the morn (dry w8) this morning i was 89.7kg (197.34lb) I actually started diet on Friday i think i lost near 1/2 kg already....


----------



## soxmuscle (May 15, 2005)

i love the journal name, had to wish you a goodluck...


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Sox


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

Rip away Riss !!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 15, 2005)

Lol, nice name, good luck brother Riss!


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

Go Rissole!


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2005)

good luck man.


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

Brother Pete, Awesome name, and I will be here with you the whole way!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rip away Riss !!







 The opposition....



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, nice name, good luck brother Riss!


Thanks Fishy 



			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> Go Rissole!


Hey Luke 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> good luck man.


I've just been funked.... Thanks bro 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Pete, Awesome name, and I will be here with you the whole way!!!


Thankyou Michael, you are a champ


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

Good luck getting ready for the comp. Looking forward to seeing all the work you put in and hopefully learning a thing or ten.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2005)

I will definetly be following along Riss, good luck in all your comp.!!


----------



## WATTS (May 15, 2005)

lets get this show on the road! Good Luck!


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2005)

Whats with the lack of competitions on the Western side of Oz?  

Just think we could be on the same stage one day soon 

Good news  The CONDO SOLD THIS EVENING  One step closer to hugging the Rissy and his little gremlins


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Heya bud g'luck my man!!  I'm sure you'll do awsome....I'll be stickin it out with ya and watching how ya do!


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good luck getting ready for the comp. Looking forward to seeing all the work you put in and hopefully learning a thing or ten.


Thanks Pylon, i hope to learn a thing or ten too 


			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I will definetly be following along Riss, good luck in all your comp.!!


Wow Billy's here  Thanks 


			
				WATTS said:
			
		

> lets get this show on the road! Good Luck!


WATTS  Were on it and i damn well can't see the end..... it's a long way down the track 


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud g'luck my man!!  I'm sure you'll do awsome....I'll be stickin it out with ya and watching how ya do!


Thanks DB, I really appreciate your support


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Whats with the lack of competitions on the Western side of Oz?
> 
> Just think we could be on the same stage one day soon
> 
> Good news  The CONDO SOLD THIS EVENING  One step closer to hugging the Rissy and his little gremlins


They are there, they're just hiding 
I can see you and me standing side by side as Australian overall champions 
Yeah top news Hun  Mmmm hugs for the cuddle s**t... your gonna get one you won't forget


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Nailed diet today 

*Workout; Shock week:
Delts/ traps/ bi's/ calves:

Machine press/ Rev pec dec: *
242*8/ _220*12 (didn't like the rev pec dec)_
*Machine press/ Face pulls (elbows up) :*
242*6/ _88*14_

*Side lat raise/ Clean press: *
31*12/ _110*10_
31*10/ _110*10_

*Dropset Close grip upright row:*
92*12 _70*12_ 48*12

*Smith shrug/ DB shrug: * 
319*6 re-grip 4/ _92*12_
319*7 re-grip 4/ _92*10_
319*6 re-grip 4/ _92*12_

*BB curls/ Close grip chins: * 
114*6/ _bw*8_
103*7/ _bw*4_

*Dropset cable curl:*
165*5 _121*5_ 77*7

*Seated calf/ Standing calf: * 
132*14/ _297*12_
132*10/ _297*8_
132*10/ _297*8_

*Horizontal leg press toe press dropset... :*
154*12 _110*8_ 66*12

20mins cardio walk 6-6.4.... shins hurt at 6.4


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Ok.... i wasn't happy about postin these pics cause damn i am fat...
Soft and eeeech... posing sucks too when you are tryin to teach your 9 year old how to take the pics to


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Damn my right arm is like twice the size of my left 
Its all tricep....


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Nice wo Riss and colorful too ! LOL


Oh quit your pissing and moaning you'll look great come comp time Big guy


----------



## Rocco32 (May 16, 2005)

Great w/o and pics Ris. You have a great base to work from, more than you had last year IMO and look how great you did then


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2005)

Nice new journal name Ris....I agree w/ G....quit your pissin and moanin!

Uhhh, I see a problem w/ your diet right off the bat.......no cheescake...duh!!!    

J/k dude.....good luck...you'll do wonderfully!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 16, 2005)

Lol, yeah, ditto what they said, you look great, dude!!! No worries, you'll look awesome!


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

No worries mate


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2005)

Riss...great w/o, and by the way........you have an AWSOME lat spread!!  BILLIE


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2005)

HOLY shiznit you grow like a weed. Great gains mr. toots


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Damn my right arm is like twice the size of my left
> Its all tricep....


I still think 'Petes Journal' was a good choice..

So..when I can finally make it over tohang w/ the Risster...I also get to meet J'bo too? Wahoo!

...you're....fat? Dang..I wish I were only as 'fat' as you....and I don't eat cheese cake either....


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

Great W/O Brother Pete, and OMG!!! Your pics look Incredible!!! I agree with everyone else, you have NOTHIN to be upset about, and your still 16 weeks out, Oh Man you are gonna be Amazing!!! I can't wait to see you Cut, your gonna blow your last comp away!!!
Simply dynamite, thanks for the Inspiration!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

*Gaz,* I spose i did say kick away didn't i..?? Your right though 

*Rocco,* The thing i'm happiest with most is my quads have come up alot, just what i wanted 

*FitG,* Thats it CHEESECAKE....!! I rectumfy that straight away!! Thanks for callin in 

*Fishy,* my man 

*Luke,* where did you find that pre bulk pic of me??  

*Billy,* the lat spread was one of my strong points last year. Thanks 

*J'Bo,* did you say weed....?? hmmm those were the days  Thankyou Mrs Toots 

*Yo Mikey,* Imagine us 3 together  Batten down the hatches!@!  Maybe you should apply cheesecake too 

*Arch brother,* I can say nothin but thankyou for your awesome words. You are a great mate


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (May 16, 2005)

Rissole, Butthole nice analogy 

 Keep up the gains.


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Rissole, Butthole nice analogy
> 
> Keep up the gains.




Rissole him a new butthole


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

Nice lookin pics, ris.  Big base.  Can't wait to see you near comp time!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Yo Mikey,* Imagine us 3 together  Batten down the hatches!@!  Maybe you should apply cheesecake too


count on that 'road trip', brotha! If things keep up the way they are now..I am gonna have my $$ to move to Cali...then after I get settled in...I'm headed down under w/ dive gear and best clubbin' clothes!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 16, 2005)

NOOOO!! DONT MOVE TO CALIFORNIA!!!! RUN!!! eeets eeevil... and expensive man, whats a kid to do when a cheap house costs 300k??!!

Anyway, Riss, whats with the colors on your lifts? is it an aussie thing? lol... Im assuming it has something to do with whether it felt good or not, yeah? 

Wow... Im full of them questions, and exuberance... (heehee, neat word...)


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Mani... i am a bit of an arse 

Hey Pylon  I cant wait to see me either  

Mikey, yeah  Fly to Sydney and we'll have a wick road trip... dive with some Whites on the way west then..... PARTY!!  

Fishy, i did the colour for the supersetted exercise then changed colour for different body parts


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

heh heee...I know....I will be moving to the South Bay area....friend is in Redondo Beach...I am a realtor. I will be ok...kinda funny..I am gonna have to sell my 04 MAzda 3 for a used BMW or Mercedes...to 'fit' in....oy.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks Mani... i am a bit of an arse
> 
> Hey Pylon  I cant wait to see me either
> 
> ...


hell yeah! think about it...bein in close proximity to J'bo...will help me out...might find my own hot 'sheila' while I am there...then won't be able to leave...


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hell yeah! think about it...bein in close proximity to J'bo...will help me out...might find my own hot 'sheila' while I am there...then won't be able to leave...


Hot sheila's hang together so when we're with Jen your bound to find one


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2005)

one??? Dang..I'll be on borrowed time...two or three...


----------



## bludevil (May 17, 2005)

great journal name, and good workout also. Lats and Quads are very nice. Your definately being to hard on yourself on how you look. What bf% do you think you are in them. I say around 14-16. You'll be totally shredded in 16 weeks. Good Luck dude.


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hell yeah! think about it...bein in close proximity to J'bo...will help me out...might find my own hot 'sheila' while I am there...then won't be able to leave...



Oh i will find you a chicky to fall for when you visit. Party in the west sounds


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

*Leg Day:

Hamstring extensions/ Leg Curls:   *
Bw*7/ _154*6_
Bw*7/ _132*8_
Bw*5/ _132*7_

*Hamstring extensions/ FitBall Curls: * Touched hands to ground on ext and fitball curls i got Shane hangin off my feet.
Bw*8/ _*10_
Bw*9/  _*8_

*Dropset leg curl:*
176*8 _132*6_ 88*12

*Leg ext/ Front squat:*
275*10/ _220*10_
275*8/ _220*8_

*Fitball Hack squat/ Kneeling sissy squat:*
220*10/ _Bw*10_
220*10/ _Bw*10_

*Dropset Full Squat:*
352*8 _264*6_ 176*12

*Abs:*
Triset; Crunches/ Leg raises/ Hovers x3

Not real impressed with my workout, i hate front squats and those combined with fitball hack squats just didn't feel like i'd hit on the mark. The squats felt rather burny....  but i don't think my legs are going to be overly sore this week gauging from today....


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2005)

still looks impressive on this end! But, if u weren 't feeling it..we've all those days...
just keep pushing


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Your being to hard on yourself Brother Pete, we all have those days that we feel are not a good one, but judging by your progress and pics, I would definatly say you have VERY FEW of them!!! I bet you feel it in a day too!!!
Keep your chin up, I can't have one of the main Inspirations to me feeling down about his w/o!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

Yeah , you're being too hard on yourself !!  Quit it !

Thats are job


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

Thanks fella's  I know my biggest problem is being to hard on myself but i hope in the long run it's what will separate me from "the others"..... 
Gonna see Star Wars tonight at midnight  I just hgope it don't throw me for chest and tris tomorrow


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Star Wars, Aw Man!!! Ya gotta let me know how it is!!! And believe me Brother, you are already seperated from "The Others"!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Star Wars, Aw Man!!! Ya gotta let me know how it is!!! And believe me Brother, you are already seperated from "The Others"!!!


Will do.... and yes "i know" what "you mean"


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

I LOVE this one, really comforts me when I look at my Daughter!!!


----------



## bludevil (May 17, 2005)

Huge star wars fan. Yeah tell me how it is, spoilers and all. I'll probably wait for the crowd to go down and catch a matinee next week.


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

Star wars 

I hate George Lucas.  When ever he comes out with a new one, all I hear; ALL DAY LONG!!!!
"Luke, I am your father"


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

Couldn't resist!!! Dark side of Force is strong, is it not? (In my best Yoda voice)


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> great journal name, and good workout also. Lats and Quads are very nice. Your definately being to hard on yourself on how you look. What bf% do you think you are in them. I say around 14-16. You'll be totally shredded in 16 weeks. Good Luck dude.


Sorry BD, i think i am about 18-20%, last caliper test about 4 weeks ago was 20% and i don't think i've changed that much  I'll get another done on Monday 
Thanks for the compliments


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

hmm, sure don't look like 19% to me :|


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

Yeah they are nice Mick 

BD i don't think there are too many spoliers as they have already made episode 4-5-6...  I will let you know what i think though 

Luke, i hear ya... i do it all the time to a young bloke at the gym while he's in the middle of a set  I should be more sensitive....







NOT!!


----------



## sara (May 17, 2005)

Did I miss something?? Rissole with a new journal???  
I wish the very very  BEST of luck  

I will be following along


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2005)

Hi Sara  Thanks baby


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2005)

wow....hack/sissy squats followed by regular squats?? you may not be able to walk tomorrow!!!  great job!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Leg Day:
> 
> Hamstring extensions/ Leg Curls:   *
> Bw*7/ _154*6_
> ...


Nice w/o Riss! And Angels correct, you've already seperated yourself from the "others". I still remember how you looked way back when we started that IM Comp and look at you now!! Still think you shoulda won


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2005)

If your 19% then your going to be one crazy lookin monster when you shred down


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2005)

Hey Riss...How was the movie?  Better than Ep II?


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

Yeah EpIII was sweet  Heaps better than II Just the whole tying of things together, very dark..... Some dialogue was a bit long but its all good. Went for about 2 1/2hrs with trailers.....


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Sweet, can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Riss! And Angels correct, you've already seperated yourself from the "others". I still remember how you looked way back when we started that IM Comp and look at you now!! Still think you shoulda won


Naaaa, Tank did a sick job  I have been watchin the video of my State comp as i am sending a copy to Arch on cd this weekend. Damn i was alot more shreaded than i thought at the time. There is one spot where i am standing next to the guy who came 3rd (me 4th) and i dont know how he beat be  He was maybe a bit tighter in the legs than me but i was smashin him for size all over the place!!  Oh well... thats BBing for you


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> If your 19% then your going to be one crazy lookin monster when you shred down


I hope so....  Thanks baby


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sweet, can't wait to see it!!!


Hey big buddy


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother?


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Tired huh? Was the Movie fast paced, did you feel an understanding as to why Anakin goes bad?


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

Its all about women dude!! Just like Adam in the garden....  It was long but enough in it to keep you goin


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Prolly goin to check it out Friday!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

I am havin a shocker!! One of the boys here at work is havin a birthday.... 
There is birthday cake and chips and red skins and sherbies and coke....  _help_


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

*Just say NO !!!!*

Do you think your competition is eating cake. chips. cokes ?  !  I doubt it


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Just say NO !!!!*
> 
> Do you think your competition is eating cake. chips. cokes ?  !  I doubt it


Ummm yeah i do.... that is why i will kick thier asses this year!! I put my head down cooked up my sweet taters added it to my chicken and i am away  fellin rather proud of myself too


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

Sorry... feelin rather patriotic today....


----------



## sara (May 18, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sorry... feelin rather patriotic today....



That's ok


----------



## DeadBolt (May 18, 2005)

Damn riss you sweatin the cakes and cookies now...come 16 weeks from now you'll be a mad man!!  This is not the riss I remember!!!


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> BD i don't think there are too many spoliers as they have already made episode 4-5-6...  I will let you know what i think though



Good Point   

Wait, you mean Annakin Skywalker had kids?

Cakes, Cookies and Sweets of all types, You are my Father. Sorry for the lame Star Wars tie-in, but with the new movie, I've got the fever


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2005)

hola brotha!
Hey, possible good news...got a reply back from the POC at the Air Force Base in LA I got in contact with...he said he does have a position opena nd wants to talk with me! WAHOO!
Get that, get rolling..and get the $$ for that 'road trip'!


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Excellent self control!!! When I am in need of help, I always say to myself : "They are lifting more than you, They are working harder than you", anything to keep me fired up and motivated!!! I CAN"T wait to see the copy your sending me!!! Thanks so much


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn riss you sweatin the cakes and cookies now...come 16 weeks from now you'll be a mad man!!  This is not the riss I remember!!!


Yeah i gotta get in the flow..... After bulkin i can still mentally taste all the good stuff  There's no prob's though  



			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> Good Point
> 
> Wait, you mean Annakin Skywalker had kids?
> 
> Cakes, Cookies and Sweets of all types, You are my Father. Sorry for the lame Star Wars tie-in, but with the new movie, I've got the fever


Ummm yeah and there were like 2 of them!! A boy AND a girl..... 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola brotha!
> Hey, possible good news...got a reply back from the POC at the Air Force Base in LA I got in contact with...he said he does have a position opena nd wants to talk with me! WAHOO!
> Get that, get rolling..and get the $$ for that 'road trip'!


So good money for that job hey buddy, don't worry about the road trip just nick one of the planes 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent self control!!! When I am in need of help, I always say to myself : "They are lifting more than you, They are working harder than you", anything to keep me fired up and motivated!!! I CAN"T wait to see the copy your sending me!!! Thanks so much


Thats the difference that competing makes  You don't just lift against yourself but there's competition too....
I am burning the music cd now (which i know you will love) and will get them off to you on Sat. I'll have to write you a note that goes with the video and music


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ummm yeah i do.... that is why i will kick thier asses this year!! I put my head down cooked up my sweet taters added it to my chicken and i am away  fellin rather proud of myself too


Awesome, YOUR DA MAN!!!! Nice control buddy. Your going to kick ass!


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2005)

*Shock: Chest and Tris*

*Incline BB press/ Flat flys: *
220*7/ _48*8_
198*6/ _48*6_

*Decline flys/ Incline DB press: *
48*9/ _92*3 _  (already had no push left)
48*9/ _75*6_ just

*Dropset Bench press: *
220*8 _154*6_ 110*7

*Close grip press (smith mach)/ Rev grip push down (cab X mach): *
187*8/ [I]165*8[/I] 
187*5/ _165*5_

*Ova hed DB ext/ Bench dips: *
92*4/ _bw*20_

*Dropset Single arm cable pushdown: *
66*10 _44*8_ 22*16

*SS seated calf with standing x3 sets*


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Awesome, YOUR DA MAN!!!! Nice control buddy. Your going to kick ass!


Thanks Davo


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

nice wo  Riss,

Hey do you guys do the metric stuff down there ? I was wondering , I thought you did but you post your wo's in lbs and I appreciate that .


----------



## LW83 (May 19, 2005)

I don't understand this P/RR/S  stuff :|  How do you like it?


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> nice wo  Riss,
> 
> Hey do you guys do the metric stuff down there ? I was wondering , I thought you did but you post your wo's in lbs and I appreciate that .


Yeah all metric... but  i'm posting in Kilo's not pounds...
























































 I wish.... No prob's it has just made sense to me to do that, the hard thing is reading your journals i gotta have my calc out to see what you are lifting  I am getting used to it slowly though...


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

You had me going there for a minute  until I figured out there was a huge space in your post. LOL


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Brother Pete, Thanks again, I can't wait to get it!!! Awesome w/o there, Big numbers!!!
I totally understand about who and what your competeing against, That's why you always have to tell yourself, I HAVE to do this, I MUST do that, It's a whole new level of thinking, dreaming and DOING!!! You are Da man and an inspiration to many!!! Keep it up


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2005)

Thats funny....you almost had me with the kilo thing.  Then I realized who posted it and was like pffft he's full of it lol!

Lookin good in here man!  Hows the diet going so far?


----------



## sara (May 19, 2005)

I'm loving your workouts


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 19, 2005)

Riss-mastah! Sorry Ize been absent, dude, good job with keepin strict on de diet man!! Sweets are my weakness... Im glad there aint any pie in these parts, ya got me?

In any case, good lookin everythin!!


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2005)

Nice quads


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2005)

Riss, I am so proud of you passing over all of that junk food, and what an awsome workout!! (hey when do I get a copy of a CD??? ) j/k 

Billie


----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2005)

Great looking workout. Bet your tri's were spent after hitting chest with litte rest in between. I'm still back and forth on which phase of P/RR/S I hate the most. I hate P week because it's so demanding on CNS, hate RR week cause it's time consuming and hate shock week because of it's cardivascular endurance. But I love the results...


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2005)

hola mi amigo!
Just a quick stop in..gotta head to one job in a sec..then go to the other right after....
have a great day!
Mike


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2005)

have a great weekend Riss!!


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

Stay strong, Riss.  We all feel your sweets pain...um...that could've come out better, I think...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 21, 2005)

Dude, Riss, you looked great last competition, and you are gonna look WAY better this time around!


----------



## Rissole (May 22, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks for all your awesome comments  You don't know how much they mean to me.... so i'm gonna give you some insight so you do know....

The last couple of weeks have been really rough!! I got some sms msg'd from a young lady and i was a dumbass to not cut her of straight away.... anyway, her mum found some msg's on her phone and then i gotta meet with her and she blasted me. I took it and appologised with no excuse, cause there was none for my lame ass actions.
I hardly spoke to her for a couple of weeks on Wednesday night i decided to be nice to her and just say everything was cool (we go to the same church so i see her all the time and just didn't wanna be an ass) So that night she send me more sms's that were pretty provocative and i'd left my phone at home and Trace read them.... damn Trace just interogated me.... thankfully she trusted me fully... i love that woman so much.... 
So sent her a msg back blasting her for what she'd done and within 3 msg's she's at it again...  So now i have cut her off... i won't msg her or reply to her PM's.... thats right.... she's followed me here... You will know her as "YourallIwant"...  And yes that is a direct referal to me.... 
Also i have had some other prob's with Trace on a different level, just feelin like we wern't intimate enough with each other so instead of wollowing in self pitty about it i decided to attack the situation and be the one who gave all the affection even if i didn't get any in return.... Well, it's working a treat  Trace is awesome 
Lastly my training relationship with Shane was a downer, many of you know some of the prob's... one of the main things was his foul mouth that just constantly got at me (also taking the Lord's name in vain  I just can't stand that  ) So today i am taking a 3 week break from training with him. I just felt it was necesary for me, it goes beyond the obvious to some other areas that i can't explain (maybe Arch would know... )
So there it is, Riss is on top of things!!! I have taken my God given right to autority in my life and controling circumstances around me instead of letting them control me 
Thanks you guys, I love you all 
Pete


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Well done, Pete!

 That's a ton of stuff to deal with, and none of it easy.  Good for you!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2005)

what pylon said. good to hear that things are getting 'balanced' again.
u have a good woman, pete. u are a lucky man.


----------



## Rissole (May 22, 2005)

Thanks fella's, and Mikey... yeah i do  I do 

*Back shocker from Friday (never swayed  )*

*Stiff arm pulldowns/ WG chins:*
99*10/ _BW*10_
99*6/ _BW*5_

*WG mach row/ Bent Ova BB row:*
176*8/ _198*7_
154*10/ _198*7 ish_

*Dropset single arm DB row:*
114*9 _82*9_ 59*10

*Hyper ext/ DB deadlift: man these hurt!! *
44*12/ _92*12_
44*10/ _92*10_
44*8/ _92*10_

Abs, triset crunch/ leg lift/ hover on fitball


----------



## J'Bo (May 22, 2005)

Rissy.

I am sorry to hear about your issues with a missy. If she gets out of hand I will give it to her for you  Mrs. IM Rissy will not let someone come between you and the real Mrs. Rissy.  
We have to remember that the things we lack in our relationship sometimes lead us to look elsewhere to find it....the key is to work with your mate to obtain the things you need instead of looking elsewhere...it will always bring you closer. Your wife is a special lady so be careful not to disrespect her trust. 
As for training and some people taking the ords name in vane. Sometimes its a bad habit for people, like swearing. Try to vocalize how it makes you feel and ask him to not do it. It mmay take him a few times of you telling him it upsets you....overall he will be a better man for stopping and he can thank you for doing so.

Only a week and a bit and i will be in the same country as you  We went to an Australian restaurant last night and Aaron was so happy he almost died. The fact that you put bacon, beetroot, pineapple, and fried eggs on your burgers makes him very happy  

see you soon toots


----------



## Rissole (May 22, 2005)

Ok update for Monday:
Weight this morning was 89.4kg (196.68lb) thats a 0.3kg drop, nice and slow.....
More pics this arvo  On Friday morn i weighed at 89.1


----------



## Rissole (May 22, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Rissy.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your issues with a missy. If she gets out of hand I will give it to her for you  Mrs. IM Rissy will not let someone come between you and the real Mrs. Rissy.
> We have to remember that the things we lack in our relationship sometimes lead us to look elsewhere to find it....the key is to work with your mate to obtain the things you need instead of looking elsewhere...it will always bring you closer. Your wife is a special lady so be careful not to disrespect her trust.
> ...


I was waiting for this... what you say means more to me than anything!! You know me better than anyone and the crap i have been through in the past...
I have realised that any problem i have with Trace begins with me so ineed to be the one to change and make things right. Things are awesome at the moment, i still miss some stuff i want but for everything else she give me it's worth it  (don't even try and work it out fellas only Jen knows what i'm talking about )
I have spoken to Shane about all the issues i have with his foul mouth and haughty eyes and nothin changed so a split for a while is best so i can sort out in my head what i want to do.
And tell Azza after comp i'll shout a works burger (thats one with the lot)
Meat bacon eggs beetroot pinapple onion letuce tomatoe advocado cheese BBQ sauce   oh yeah..... good thing i just had lunch


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2005)

Wow  !! 
Looks Like Riss si strong in more than one way


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2005)

I'm glad you are trying to work things out with your woman Riss, there arent' too many good ones out there, so you gotta hold on to them when you find one   Great workouts, those lower back exercises do look like they would be painful!!


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2005)

YourallIwant said:
			
		

> close but not quite... It seems clear to me that the first msg was not, in fact from me but you. something about I would do you in a second and I dont mean training you at all... another thing.. my username-please, not everything i do revolves around you- it is also the name of my personal email address,just thought it would be easier to use the same name..and following you??! I recall you telling me where to go to chat on the forums, so no, I did not follow you! But Im not here to talk about this crap.. pete..... I dont want it to be left like this. I couldnt be happier that your working it out with your wife, and I mean it- you have too gorgeous kids and your marraige is strong and bonded in Christ, so I dont want to reck that. What we did was yes, a mistake and so utterly foolish but its over now, I dont want us to have this negative attitude towards eachother. Im sorry, for my part of what happened- truly, and I couldnt be anymore stupidly ashamed and totally vulnerable towards God. And I know he forgives and understands. If it means not being friends than ok... but if we do occasionally pass eachother in church- which we will, at least be able to smile or say hey... we cant be in the same church and just ignore eachother. Im still unwaveringly sorry for what hapenned, I hope you know that. And although you post about this mad me angry and not entirely true, I still want no regrets or bad feelings. Does that sound ok>


Did i say the first msg wasn't from me....??? No!! But am am saying now it wasn't. As i recall your recollection is far from correct... 
Concerning your user name... who gives a shit...  
Yes i told you about the forums but that was before Wednesday when i told you "no more msg's" and that night you send 3 that my wife finds and there's context enough in it to make Trace think i'm having an affair.... so i msg you back your next one says sorry then within 3 more msg's your at it again and then you show up here sending me PM's wanting to "play..."
Your attitude from Wednesday and other things i have heard after sharing with my friends makes me think the rest of your msg is all  
So please Alli stay out of my journal where i hang with some great friends that love and care and don't undermine and decieve.


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2005)

Now i feel like my journals been desecrated....


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

We are With YOU Brother Pete!!! Hang in there, the Good LORD has his way of dealing with things, you seem to me as a genuine person, a REAL friend, and a TRUE Believer!!! Keep your chin up and your heart True and light!!! You have a solid family and MANY friends in your corner!!! 
Your in my prayers,
AA


----------



## Rocco32 (May 23, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot to read and take in. If you need to talk or vent give me a PM buddy. We need to talk sometime too :wink: Sounds like your getting your life in order and I applaude you for that. Your journal isn't desecrated, just keep going or even ask Alli to erase her post if you want, can still be done.

And not to sound callous but congrats on such a hot girl being after you and still doing what's right


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a lot to read and take in. If you need to talk or vent give me a PM buddy. We need to talk sometime too :wink: Sounds like your getting your life in order and I applaude you for that. Your journal isn't desecrated, just keep going or even ask Alli to erase her post if you want, can still be done.
> 
> And not to sound callous but congrats on such a hot girl being after you and still doing what's right


I'll just get a mod to do it later... 
oh and


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2005)

Archy... PM


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2005)

Well call it quits and admit that both of you went over the line. Mistakes are only considered to be bad if you repeat them...so dont make the same mistake twice and lose the most important people in both of your lives. 

It is easy to judge when you are on the side lines but everyone needs to try to step away and look at their relationship under a microscope at some point. Realize that the things you are lacking in your relationship will be looked for elsewhere and thus why there is so many divorces nowadays. If you can work together on the things you are missing and note that no one is perfect and unless you actually talk to your partner and relay the message on what you need...they cant mind read and wont be able to give it to you. Rissy I know that you have tried to relay the message to your wife about what you need and you are well on your way. Keep working on it and ask her what she wants. In turn you might just find what you need  My feelings are that she probably doesnt trust you 100% because of some things that have happened (no rissy hasent done anything....to set the record straight) this can always push someone away physically and so as you make her feel that she is the only women for you and pamper her...she will come forward...maybe closer than ever  Secondly remember to make sure that whatever you type in your journal is not secretive and a good way to tell if what your doing is wrong....ask yourself if you would do it in front of her...would what you type upset her? if so then limit how public you project your personal life. Just talking from experience 

As far as your training partner he obviously does 2 detrimental things....disrespects your wishes and is negative...therefore dump the dude  Find motivation deep inside to push yourself. 

Stay strong and stay true Mr. Petey Toots


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a lot to read and take in. If you need to talk or vent give me a PM buddy. We need to talk sometime too :wink: Sounds like your getting your life in order and I applaude you for that. Your journal isn't desecrated, just keep going or even ask Alli to erase her post if you want, can still be done.
> 
> And not to sound callous but congrats on such a hot girl being after you and still doing what's right




No Ris, now your journal has been desecrated.  

It sucks to have to go through things, I would rather not go through things.  Look at the bright side, at least your not Rocco.  That's what I do when I feel down in the dumps.


----------



## bludevil (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Look at the bright side, at least your not Rocco.  That's what I do when I feel down in the dumps.



Poor old Rocco, I believe he's officialy taken the whipping boy status from an old poster named Mule. Many of you probably don't remember, but if anything went wrong, it was Mule's fault. 

Riss, glad to hear everything is turning around for you regarding marriage and lifting. Keep you head up and keep the faith. All will be fine


----------



## Rocco32 (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No Ris, now your journal has been desecrated.
> 
> It sucks to have to go through things, I would rather not go through things.  Look at the bright side, at least your not Rocco.  That's what I do when I feel down in the dumps.


Yeah, I admit it's hard going through like this muscular and good looking. But I think I carry my burden well. Just glad you'll never have to experience what this is like Dale


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Now i feel like my journals been desecrated....



Well start a new one Riss  Nothing bad about that.

Keep up the hard work... both BB wise and the wifey stuff. Its easy to let relationships go, it takes absolutely nothing to do that. But to keep them going strong is work, and it always will be... but its work worth doing, and worth oh so much more than the other way.

Anyhow, keep strong.


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Mabry*
> _No Ris, now your journal has been desecrated.
> 
> ...


 Good one Rocco. I was waiting to see your comeback . LOL


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Hey, no whoring in Ris' journal, he has enough shit to deal with.  

And that comeback sophomoric at best.


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2005)

but...it worked....


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Worked to do what, only incur my wrath further when the time is right.

Like in Open Chat right now.


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

Thanks fellas, a bit of whoring in here is like a good enema....  Very cleansing


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

*2nd Shock week*

In case you missed it i have dropped 300 grams and feel like i am looking leaner already 
Trace is walking with me in the morning which is awesome. She gets a sore knee (old fart  ) and isn't up to pace yet so we go round the block once at a slower pace then i drop her off and i do another lap a bit faster. All up takes about 40-45 mins

*Delts/ bis :*
*Seated machine press/ Elbows up face pulls :*
242*7/ _110*12_
220*9/ _110*12_

*Side lat raise/ Seated DB press :*
37*8/ _59*12_
31*8/ _59*7_

*Dropset upright rows:*
92*12 _71*11_ 49*12

*Standing alt curl/ CG chins :*
54*7/ _bw*8_
54*6/ _bw*6_

*Dropset standing BB curls:*
92*8 _71*6_ 49*12

*Seated calf raise/ horizontal toe press X 3 sets*


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

*Leg day:*
*Dives/ leg curls  :*
bw*10/ _154*7_
bw*6/ _132*6_
bw*8/ _110*10_

*Dropset leg curls :*
176*6 _132*6_ 88*10

*45* Leg press/ Leg extensions :*
836*10/ _198*8_
836*8/ _198*7_

*Leg extensions/ Full squats :*
220*10/ _308*10_
220*9/ _308*8_ ow...  

*Dropset Leg extension :*
220*8 _154*6_ 88*10

*Triset abs:* Crunch/ leg lift/ hover 2 sets

Ok so this is my 2nd workout by myself and i'm lovin it. Shanes been takin about 2 hrs to workout (he's training with a young bloke that i did some programmes for) Monday took me about 45 mins, Tuesday was about 1hr. Just having a rough time with shorter rest intervals  It will all come good though (eventually) I like the intensity being upped and pushing hard as without a spot is just as, if not more taxing then eva


----------



## MorteSubite (May 24, 2005)

Rissole, workout are looking great so far! 

Congratulations on doing the right thing and keeping to your principles with respect to that girl chasing you and your profane training partner!


----------



## bludevil (May 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Leg day:*
> 
> *Dives/ leg curls:*
> 
> ...



Good job, bet those full squats were a beast with it being near the end of your routine.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2005)

.co





			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> Good job, bet those full squats were a beast with it being near the end of your routine.


especially supersetted with leg extentions!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 24, 2005)

Hey Ris, I have a personal question.

Have you always been pretty religious?


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Brother Pete, first things first..... Great lookin w/o's there!!! I hear ya about w/o on your own and enjoying them. I used to work out with my Dad, and all he wanted to do was talk, talk, talk and I just wanted to get down to business!!! Glad it seems to be working for ya!!!
Second, thanks so much for sending that, I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Rissole, workout are looking great so far!
> 
> Congratulations on doing the right thing and keeping to your principles with respect to that girl chasing you and your profane training partner!


Thanks Morte, if feel like a new man  No extra w8 on the shoulders, makes for better squats  



			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> Good job, bet those full squats were a beast with it being near the end of your routine.


Ahhh yeah... they kinda hurt  I gotta watch my form with no training p though 



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> .co
> especially supersetted with leg extentions!!


Billy knows what hurts 
Hey babe if you do want a cd just pm me your address and i'll send one off  



			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey Ris, I have a personal question.
> Have you always been pretty religious?


Na mate... i was a reb when i was younger  I became a Christian when i was about 24. Still pretty rough around the edges but knowing God in my life is the best thing ever 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Pete, first things first..... Great lookin w/o's there!!! I hear ya about w/o on your own and enjoying them. I used to work out with my Dad, and all he wanted to do was talk, talk, talk and I just wanted to get down to business!!! Glad it seems to be working for ya!!!
> Second, thanks so much for sending that, I can't wait to get it!!!


No worries my friend 
I worked out with my Dad for about 2 weeks but he thought i was a psyco cause i trained so hard... left him in my wake...


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

_*W8's have been edited in *_


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

Very impressive, Riss!  

 You'll be glad to know I've given in to the call of p/rr/s...working up the new routine now.  I'd appreciate any info you have to offer.  (I'd like to see the CD too, but I'm betting I can get a copy from Archie.)


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Very impressive, Riss!
> 
> You'll be glad to know I've given in to the call of p/rr/s...working up the new routine now.  I'd appreciate any info you have to offer.  (I'd like to see the CD too, but I'm betting I can get a copy from Archie.)


We can set somethin up, and watch it together over a protein shake of course!!!
And I agree, VERY IMPRESSIVE numbers there Brother Pete!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Very impressive, Riss!
> 
> You'll be glad to know I've given in to the call of p/rr/s...working up the new routine now.  I'd appreciate any info you have to offer.  (I'd like to see the CD too, but I'm betting I can get a copy from Archie.)


Ask away my friend, i'd be glad to help in anyway i can. I'll be watching in your journal too 
I'll send you one if you don't hook up with Arch no prob's  



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> We can set somethin up, and watch it together over a protein shake of course!!!
> And I agree, VERY IMPRESSIVE numbers there Brother Pete!!!


You guys live close to each other??
Yeah Arch that leg press felt damn heavy but it just kept going up and down  
Hurties  <-- legs on fire


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Heya man glad to hear your finally on your own!!!  I'm sure your enjoying it!

Solid w/o's...truelly a bad ass LOL.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 24, 2005)

I can't stand lifting with a partner.


----------



## sara (May 24, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I can't stand lifting with a partner.


Same here


----------



## bludevil (May 25, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I can't stand lifting with a partner.



Me as well, unless you have the exact same goals and drive/determination, a partner will just throw you off.


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

Great workout Mr.Aussie


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

Good to hear you dumped the anchor.  Should be fun to watch the numbers skyrocket!


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2005)

Hey no comment on my post  ris.

Only 6 days


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

Pete....u are keeping a hot woman waiting...

Hey J! Heard the news! WAHOO!


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man glad to hear your finally on your own!!!  I'm sure your enjoying it!
> 
> Solid w/o's...truelly a bad ass LOL.


Me....?? A bad ass......  Now thats a new one 



			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I can't stand lifting with a partner.


I'm sure there's times you cant stand at all 



			
				sara said:
			
		

> Same here


Drunk!!  



			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> Me as well, unless you have the exact same goals and drive/determination, a partner will just throw you off.


Yeah the only prob with that is blu, when your a competitive BB you are training with a guy thats gonna be your competition. Now thats tough...
Maybe i should find a competing female, Sondra trains at my gym and she wants to compete BB  But not for a long while yet, i wanna be alone till after comp now 



			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> Great workout Mr.Aussie


 Hey Hey!! NT!! Thanks mate, legs are killin today right up through the centre  "Mr Aussie" now that sounds good 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Good to hear you dumped the anchor.  Should be fun to watch the numbers skyrocket!


I hope so brother 



			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey no comment on my post  ris.
> 
> Only 6 days


I didn't think your post was worth a comment  ......... 
Just kidding... It was just that i agreed with everything you said, and as i said to a friend of mine "Bumpy roads are for testing our suspension and finding faults in ourselves to make us better people" Thanks babe  You are special to me 
And counting.... Aussie! Aussie! Aussie! Oi! Oi! Oi!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Pete....u are keeping a hot woman waiting...
> 
> Hey J! Heard the news! WAHOO!


I always keep hot women waiting B, it's all part of being a stud


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I always keep hot women waiting B, it's all part of being a stud


that's how you do it...I will have to write that down..


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2005)

you two are such studs


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2005)

Psst i sent you two more pics


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 25, 2005)

Ya man, its all well and good to w/o with a partner, but, when they hold you back, that aint no good at all...


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

we cannot argue with that logic...


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's how you do it...I will have to write that down..


Na _*you*_ shouldn't, you been keepin waiting too long already.... 



			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> you two are such studs


NOW she realises.....  Only took you 4 years....



			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> Psst i sent you two more pics


 I need a smilie thats doin backflips     



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Ya man, its all well and good to w/o with a partner, but, when they hold you back, that aint no good at all...


Matt was about the best partner i've had, he trained hard. He's the guy i'm posing next to in my gallery 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> we cannot argue with that logic...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2005)

did somebody say stud??..........................

where??  


j/k you guys are hotties


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4533  Who is that?  She had a pic of you in her gallery?


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4533  Who is that?  She had a pic of you in her gallery?


Your kidding aren't you Jake 
Take a read of the page before this one


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2005)

Woooo hoooo i have broadband....


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

SWEET!!! Hows it goin Brother Pete?


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2005)

Great Champ  Just trying to work out how to firewall this sucker cause the ether line wont work so its on usb 
Need to put up chest and tri from today, I used last weeks workout for direct comparison... i started well but with the shorter rest intervals i took a nose dive pretty fast 
Was good though i got to listen to my walkman with "Look to You" in it, its on the cd i've sent you and my current fav 
I'm gonna get one of the new iPod shuffles 516meg is enough and only about $140


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2005)

*Chest/ Tri*

*Incline BB press/ Flat flys: *
220*7/ _48*10_
198*5/ _48*5_

*Decline flys/ Incline DB press: *
48*10/ _75*4 - 59*4 _
48*8/ _59*8_

*Dropset Bench press: *
220*7 _154*6_ 110*5 

*Close grip press (smith mach)/ Rev grip push down (cab X mach): *
187*6/ _165*6_ 
165*6/ _66*10_ had to use Lat pd mach as someone jumped on the cable X.... the consequences on SSing 

*Ova hed DB ext/ Bench dips: *
70*12/ _88*8_

*Dropset Single arm cable pushdown: *
66*6 _44*6_ 33*6

*SS seated calf with standing x3 sets*

*Dropset Hortzontal thingy...*

Workout was about 50 mins, i spent most of my time setting up


----------



## kuso (May 26, 2005)

Hiya bitch, whats happening?

Who is that dude, and why do you have a half nekid guy as your avy 

BTW, ipods come out in 512mb, not 516 

Did you ever get your broadband hooked up mate? if so I have a site you'll be interested in.


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Psst i sent you two more pics



Riss you lucky duck


----------



## bludevil (May 26, 2005)

Rissole
[B said:
			
		

> Dropset Bench press: [/B]
> 220*7 _154*6_ 110*5



Those dropsets at the end are killer


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Riss you lucky duck


feel free to share..


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother Pete, Impressive numbers and the Drop Sets look like they got the job done!!!
I just got an iPod for my Birthday from my wife, it's the iPod Mini 4GB holds like 1000 songs. Awesome, can't wait to use it!!! I can't wait for that cd either, thanks again!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2005)

I have tried to send Rissy the pics twice to resize and post...they are just to darn big...i will figure it out though.

Cant wait to train with you Rissy.


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2005)

Yeah  we can smash each other!!  

Jen do you want me to resize and repost all your pics for you so you can fit more in??


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2005)

kuso said:
			
		

> Hiya bitch, whats happening?
> 
> Who is that dude, and why do you have a half nekid guy as your avy
> 
> ...


  What the hell.....!!  Who let you in here ya skanky ho...!?!?!
 Hey... PK.... Good to see you mate, i was thinkin about you last week.... well to be more precise i was thinkin about 4 Roses  That would be nice in the pump up room on comp day this year 

Yes that is me in the avi, i finally did my comp. It was sweet, the avi is a great reminder to do even better this year 

And 512/ 516 who gives a.....  

Yeah i got BroadBand. Have a look a few posts up ya retard.... i have to up the anti on it though, i maxed my account out last night (first night  )


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Riss you lucky duck


Not just luck NT, i am blessed 



			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> Those dropsets at the end are killer


Yeah buddy Love em!!



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> feel free to share..


With you....??? Get bent!! 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there Brother Pete, Impressive numbers and the Drop Sets look like they got the job done!!!
> I just got an iPod for my Birthday from my wife, it's the iPod Mini 4GB holds like 1000 songs. Awesome, can't wait to use it!!! I can't wait for that cd either, thanks again!!!


Sweet!! These new ones are about the size of a packet of chewing gum


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> With you....??? Get bent!!


now, that was just not nice...nor very Christian..I am gonna tell your mom on you....


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

I reiterate my previous post.... GET BENT!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

I'm telling your wife now, too...


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2005)

Get bent   thats just plain old funny


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> now, that was just not nice...nor very Christian..I am gonna tell your mom on you....


oooooooo WELL THEN . Get bent and go in peace !!  Couldn't resist ! I'll go now . 

Oh and Riss , great wo's !  I don't knoww how you keep goingat such an animalistic pace


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

didn't you hear that rumor going around his gym? he's on the juice....


Yeah...if I were to go work out with him..he'd run me into the ground...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> What the hell.....!!  Who let you in here ya skanky ho...!?!?!





Oh my gosh...I think I'm gonna split a gut....


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Your kidding aren't you Jake
> Take a read of the page before this one



Damnit, I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

How goes it today Brother Pete?


----------



## MorteSubite (May 27, 2005)

Great workout Riss!! 

I'm eagerly awaiting my first shock week now... ARGH!!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm telling your wife now, too...


 I'll break you in half boy.... 








			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> Get bent   thats just plain old funny


*takes a bow* 



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> oooooooo WELL THEN . Get bent and go in peace !!  Couldn't resist ! I'll go now .
> 
> Oh and Riss , great wo's !  I don't knoww how you keep goingat such an animalistic pace


 That was good Gary  
I am in a flow Buddy  



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> didn't you hear that rumor going around his gym? he's on the juice....
> 
> 
> Yeah...if I were to go work out with him..he'd run me into the ground...


Refer above post...
You'd love trainin with me buddy... don't deny it 



			
				Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh...I think I'm gonna split a gut....


I'm on a roll  Hiya Fitgirl 



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Damnit, I always miss the good stuff.


Yeah your on here about as often as i was...



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> How goes it today Brother Pete?


Great today mate, I went to watch Caleb play footy this morning. So funny  Get to watch the Sydney titles tomorrow. It'll give me a good idea of my competition for this year 



			
				MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Great workout Riss!!
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting my first shock week now... ARGH!!


Thanks Morte  You'll love it... eventually  It might takew some time before you start hitting it well. Just stay at it


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Competition? For You? 

 Not hardly my Brother, not hardly!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

There's always someone brother... i would be foolish to think not. Makes me strive more


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

True, look at that guy, no not him..........HIM, he's liftin' More than you, HE's training Harder than you............... Now get Movin Brother!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2005)

hey rissy. how do you do multiple quotes in one reply?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 27, 2005)

> hey rissy. how do you do multiple quotes in one reply?



just scroll all the way to the bottom. Don't click on Post Reply, there is a quick reply at the very bottom. Copy-paste the first paragraph you want to quote and then quote it. Hit enter a few times and copy-paste another paragraph and quote that one as well. Repeat until you are done.


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2005)

thanks...your the shiznit


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hey rissy. how do you do multiple quotes in one reply?


I do it by right clicking the quote tab at the bottom of the post and selecting "open link in new window"
Then mouse to the bottom of the page and go back ot your original thread, i open multi quotes like this. Then i reply to each quote, select it by dragging over with the mouse, copy it, close that window, then paste above the next quote.
Clear as mud hey....???
If you don't get it i'll show you personally in October


----------



## King Silverback (May 28, 2005)

Brother Pete, what song are ya gonna use for your posing? I'm still thinking about "The Passion" or maybe even something from the Movie "Star Wars" or "King Arthur"
I really like the intense musical stuff!!!

Was also thinking about "Hungry for Heaven" by Ronnie James Dio!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I do it by right clicking the quote tab at the bottom of the post and selecting "open link in new window"
> Then mouse to the bottom of the page and go back ot your original thread, i open multi quotes like this. Then i reply to each quote, select it by dragging over with the mouse, copy it, close that window, then paste above the next quote.
> Clear as mud hey....???
> If you don't get it i'll show you personally in October


u do it different than I do:
hit quote, copy, hit 'babck' button, hit 'quote' on the next reply you want, paste the other quote into that window, copy all the quotes and then repeat until you have all the quote you want..then reply..or however.


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u do it different than I do:
> hit quote, copy, hit 'babck' button, hit 'quote' on the next reply you want, paste the other quote into that window, copy all the quotes and then repeat until you have all the quote you want..then reply..or however.





			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> I do it by right clicking the quote tab at the bottom of the post and selecting "open link in new window"
> Then mouse to the bottom of the page and go back ot your original thread, i open multi quotes like this. Then i reply to each quote, select it by dragging over with the mouse, copy it, close that window, then paste above the next quote.
> Clear as mud hey....???
> If you don't get it i'll show you personally in October





			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> just scroll all the way to the bottom. Don't click on Post Reply, there is a quick reply at the very bottom. Copy-paste the first paragraph you want to quote and then quote it. Hit enter a few times and copy-paste another paragraph and quote that one as well. Repeat until you are done.



Thanks guys...look i did it


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2005)




----------



## shiznit2169 (May 29, 2005)

> Thanks guys...look i did it



who's method did you use? (better have been mine!   )


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2005)

I actually used Burners  sorry  i will try yours too though


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Pete, what song are ya gonna use for your posing? I'm still thinking about "The Passion" or maybe even something from the Movie "Star Wars" or "King Arthur"
> I really like the intense musical stuff!!!
> 
> Was also thinking about "Hungry for Heaven" by Ronnie James Dio!!!


I still have no idea brother??  After watching the comp yesterday you get an idea of what type of music kicks ass and gets the crowd hyped... I had a thought of usin the Darth Vader theme and comin out in the cape and mask  Wait to you here the cd i sent you  

Congrats Jenny, you still can teach an old dog new tricks.... not that your a dog by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2005)

Ok, seeing this comp on Sunday ripped _ME_ a new one....
The guy who took the overall was in under 80kg class (mine) He came up to about my eyeballs in height and was everything of 80kg!! I'll post up his pic on Wednesday if they have it on thier site. If i ever have to stand against him i'll lose for sure.... thats just the honest truth.... sorry (wait till you see the pic...)
So as always this BB stuff is really ALL about competing against yourself and doing the best you can, it's a fickle sport we choose....
I miss calculated how many weeks out from my first comp i am actually 16 weeks out now. So i will really try and target my weak points now, like chest, delts, bis, tris, traps, quads, hammies, calves etc... Well thats the way i gotta look at it 
Mary Jane from fitness 2000 offered me a job in her gym which i will probably take as soon as i have finished my courses, she has just had her gym fully decked out in hammer strength gear and offered me 3 mths free membership as well, i think i will take it, it's just that it's a 1/2hr drive there. I think the new gear and new atmosphere could do me the world of good 
There's my rant, have a nice day


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2005)

Train hard my Brother, defeatest attitude have you!!! (Best Yoda Voice)
It is US against US though, I fully understand that!!! You just gotta do YOUR best, your a WINNER in my eyes already!!!
The new gym might be just what you need, I say go for it!!!
The Darth Vader theme is one I have thought about forever................. Picture this :
Your kneeling down facing the crowd......The words "What is thy bidding my Master" speak out as the Music hits, and you slowly rise into a Frank Zane pose......(Arms over head)
You get the idea!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2005)

*Better put up Fridays back w/o:*

*Lat PD's/ Stiff arm PD's : * 
220*10/ _100*10_
220*8/ _100*7_

*DB pullover/ Incline DB row : * 
115*6/ _75*10_
103*10/ _75*8_

*Dropset Single arm cable row: * 
110*8 _88*8_ 66*8

*Hyper/ Deadlift (ns-nb) :  * 
44*10/ _308*8_
44*9/ _308*7_
44*8/ _308*6_

*Dropset Deadlift (ns-nb): * 
308*6 _220*8_ 132*10

*Abs:* Crunch/ Leg lift/ Hover on fitball X2

50min workout
legend= *ns*-no straps *nb*-no belt


----------



## sara (May 29, 2005)

What about Sat & Sun ???


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Train hard my Brother, defeatest attitude have you!!! (Best Yoda Voice)
> It is US against US though, I fully understand that!!! You just gotta do YOUR best, your a WINNER in my eyes already!!!
> The new gym might be just what you need, I say go for it!!!
> The Darth Vader theme is one I have thought about forever................. Picture this :
> ...


 Yeah sweet.... I wanna put in the mechanical breathing sound.... 
If anyone can found those sound clips and post me the link that would be sweet 
Not defeatest attitude, i can always only do my best, my best is to be better than ever before. to train harder and smarter than anyone i know, to achieve goals beyond myself.... but wait till you see this genetic freak


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Briother Pete!!! No straps and no Belt, Allright   
You can really feel and see the difference too!!! My forearms have just blew up since I have kicked the straps to the curb!!!  
Dropsets on the Deadlift???
Oh man I'd be heaving my guts up for sure!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> What about Sat & Sun ???


Spent most of Saturday trying to put up my amp and quad box for sale on ebay. Then Sat was at the comp in Sydney all day 
Thanks for askin sweets


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there Briother Pete!!! No straps and no Belt, Allright
> You can really feel and see the difference too!!! My forearms have just blew up since I have kicked the straps to the curb!!!
> Dropsets on the Deadlift???
> Oh man I'd be heaving my guts up for sure!!!


Yeah it hurt like hell, never felt my lower back so fatigue before as in those last 10 reps....  I still will use straps for Power week deads though


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2005)

I understand, I was hit with that at the Show Me's last weekend, the ones in my division and Heavy weights, I was like Oh Boy, I'm in Trouble!!! But like you said, It just makes me work harder and want it more and more. You can and I can DO IT!!!
I will try and find the voice overs for Vader!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2005)

Yeah mate  WE can do it!!
Your a full Legend Arch


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2005)

http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/6380/
Try that real quick and let me know if it worked!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah mate  WE can do it!!
> Your a full Legend Arch


Gosh Brother, Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/6380/
> Try that real quick and let me know if it worked!!!


Ahhhh yeah it has all the good stuff on it but you cant save an individual file  I tried to save the whole page but that didn't work either. I might be able to remote capture it at home with my microphone.... i'll try that tonight 
Nice effort


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I actually used Burners  sorry  i will try yours too though


ha!
Y'all bettah recognize!

(Me and J go way back...)


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2005)

Deadlift dropsets !   Are you crazy !!! 

My back hurts just reading your wo !


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Better put up Fridays back w/o:*
> 
> *Lat PD's/ Stiff arm PD's : *
> 220*10/ _100*10_
> ...


Damn Ris, are you serious about working out or what LOL! Nice w/o and great numbers. I agree, your crazy to do dropset Deads!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

Brother Pete, try this one!!!
http://www.members.tripod.com/SoundBytes1/star_wars/sw.html


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok, seeing this comp on Sunday ripped _ME_ a new one....
> The guy who took the overall was in under 80kg class (mine) He came up to about my eyeballs in height and was everything of 80kg!! I'll post up his pic on Wednesday if they have it on thier site. If i ever have to stand against him i'll lose for sure.... thats just the honest truth.... sorry (wait till you see the pic...)
> So as always this BB stuff is really ALL about competing against yourself and doing the best you can, it's a fickle sport we choose....
> I miss calculated how many weeks out from my first comp i am actually 16 weeks out now. So i will really try and target my weak points now, like chest, delts, bis, tris, traps, quads, hammies, calves etc... Well thats the way i gotta look at it
> ...



Dont be silly. Attitude and showmanship means alot and you need to think about that. If you do the best you can you will be 1st and great  You have all the power and heart in the world. Have you seen Racing Stripes (kids movie)? Its about a racing zebra....anyways it would help me motivate you right now...to get that winners mind frame back on   

On the other note. New atmospheres can do alot of good  Hence me coming to live near you 



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Spent most of Saturday trying to put up my amp and quad box for sale on ebay. Then Sat was at the comp in Sydney all day
> Thanks for askin sweets



I think that this is an excuse...or am I wrong   



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> ha!
> Y'all bettah recognize!
> 
> (Me and J go way back...)



Yah see I did it again (jenny is proud of herself)

*Well boys...i will not be on IM for a couple of weeks. Tomorrow and Wednesday I move and then Thursday we fly ..Toots I will email you my number once I know it myself   Wish me luck!*


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok, seeing this comp on Sunday ripped _ME_ a new one....
> The guy who took the overall was in under 80kg class (mine) He came up to about my eyeballs in height and was everything of 80kg!! I'll post up his pic on Wednesday if they have it on thier site. If i ever have to stand against him i'll lose for sure.... thats just the honest truth.... sorry (wait till you see the pic...)
> So as always this BB stuff is really ALL about competing against yourself and doing the best you can, it's a fickle sport we choose....
> I miss calculated how many weeks out from my first comp i am actually 16 weeks out now. So i will really try and target my weak points now, like chest, delts, bis, tris, traps, quads, hammies, calves etc... Well thats the way i gotta look at it
> ...



Dont be silly. Attitude and showmanship means alot and you need to think about that. If you do the best you can you will be 1st and great  You have all the power and heart in the world. Have you seen Racing Stripes (kids movie)? Its about a racing zebra....anyways it would help me motivate you right now...to get that winners mind frame back on   

On the other note. New atmospheres can do alot of good  Hence me coming to live near you 



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Spent most of Saturday trying to put up my amp and quad box for sale on ebay. Then Sat was at the comp in Sydney all day
> Thanks for askin sweets



I think that this is an excuse...or am I wrong   



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> ha!
> Y'all bettah recognize!
> 
> (Me and J go way back...)



Yah see I did it again (jenny is proud of herself)

*Well boys...i will not be on IM for a couple of weeks. Tomorrow and Wednesday I move and then Thursday we fly ..Toots I will email you my number once I know it myself   Wish me luck!*


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

You guys....

Gary, it took everything in me to psyc for them  Yes i am crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey Rocco, Thanks buddy. Miss chattin with you i just been busy, i'll make up for it tomorrow night though 

Angel dude, There were some good grabs on there that i took but i still want a clean breath like on the sound board... i found one but you could hear lazers going off in the background  I down loaded the Darth Vader Wierd Al Yank song thingy. It was called "My name is Darth Vader" instead of "Slim Shady"... i was pretty cool  I thought, i could probably pose to that for a laugh 

J'Bo, my sweet, Just cause you can do it now doesn't mean you can start posting doubles just to show off  
Have a great trip love, i may try to call you tomorrow


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

*Power week:*

*Delts/ Bis/ Calves:*

*HS Iso lat Press:* HS= hammer strength  Do i put up per side or add both?? I'll put up per side for now
143*5
143*4
145*4
145*3

*WG Upright row:*
132*3
121*4
121*3

*Cheat Lat Raise:* I hate these...
44*6
44*6
44*6

*Ez Bar curl:*
121*4
121*4
121*3

*Curl Mach:* Don't know what to call it...
165*6
209*3
187*4

*Standing Alt curl:*
50*6
55*6
55*5

*Seated calf raise* X 3 sets (didn't write my w8's down...)
*Horzontal calf press* X 3 sets.

50mins (with talking )

1st workout in new gym  Hammer strength gear =  SENSATIONAL!!
Ok it was a bit tough working out my wieghts for the new equipment but i did ok. I think it will take about 1-2 weeks to get fully sorted, i had a rough time today with legs..  
I couldn't believe how many people were there that i knew  All people that compete too, great for my motivation.... Damn!! I just remembered that i forgot to take my fortnightly pics, i'll try and take them tonight


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

*Power week:*

*Legs/ abs:*

*Seated leg curls:*
231*8
275*6
275*5
275*4

*Single seated leg curls:*
100*8
120*8
143*4

*Lying leg curls:*
209*4
209*4

*Full squat:*
374*5
374*3
352*3

*HS V-Squat:* took about 3 goes to get the right w8 for this...
440*6
528*6
528*4

*Single leg ext:*
120*6
120*7
143*6

*HS Ab crunch* X 3 sets
*Roman chair Leg lift* X 2 sets
*W8'd hovers* X 2 sets 55lb count 30

Not real happy with squats... they were deep but i've done more than that before


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2005)

Great w/o's Rissole. So you finally got to use HS equipment, Awesome eh?!? I love the HS machines. Why do you hate the cheat laterals?


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

Yeah lovin the HS, i'm tryin to use them all in the next few weeks to see which ones i like. So if there's more machine work than free thats why 
Cheat Lat's feel like i'm cheatin....  you know.... i'm anal


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

Some how i don't see myself beating this guy anytime soon...Attitude and showmanship or not...


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2005)

Sure he has great symetry and all but you can look just like that with GP by your side. So STOP THINKING YOU CANT OR YOU WONT  you hear me 

I will see you soon. Then your gonna get it if you keep talking like this


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Some how i don't see myself beating this guy anytime soon...Attitude and showmanship or not...


yeah...you're right..u don't stand a chance. You should just hang up your posing trunks, sit on the couch and eat ice cream...
Like that? NOW....STFU! and train, motha!
J'bo, get there and set him straight!

--Ris, you lucky bugger!


----------



## MorteSubite (May 31, 2005)

Damn, great workouts there Rissole! Gotta keep at it and keep improving and you'll certainly have the motivation too!


----------



## bludevil (May 31, 2005)

Holy Crap, not happy with squats!!! I'd be esctatic if I could hit 374 x 5 full squats. Stop rubbing it in, please.   
By the way, with your determination, drive, and work ethic, I have no doubt you can beat that guy. Like the others said, don't let this stuff get into your head. If you THINK your already beaten, then chances are you will be beaten. Now go kick some ass


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

Brother Pete, I agree with everyone here!!! Remember Big Louie was a MONSTER, looked huge, but STILL lost to Arnold!!! It's all how you carry and express and present yourself, And let me tell ya Brother, I'm banking on you!!! Now get in the Gym and DOMINATE!!!
P.S. Awesome w/o's there!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 31, 2005)

I'm betting those pics aren't of him hanging out in the locker room, right?  Which means they are from a past comp?  So, he busted his ass and completely peaked for it, right?  Well, what makes you think he's going to be able to train harder or better than you?  Are you holding back?  Is he?  Just something to think about.  We got faith in ya, champ.


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

Ok you lot.... settle down  In no way do i have a defeatest attitude or am i planning on backing down!!! He was the overall winner from last weekends comp and he's probably been training and competeing for 10 yrs+.
Somethings just take time and it might take a few years before i beat the crap outta this guy, i don't care 
I put these pics together and looking at them i think i may have a chance, i just gotta get my posing together  
 Now bugger off and stop encouraging me


----------



## PreMier (May 31, 2005)

Im just too busy to come on as much as I would like


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2005)

things are looking great Riss, nice w/o!!  I agree, you DO stand a chance at beating him, you just need to polish your posing, but thats just my .02 cents worth


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Billie 

Well guess what?? I did it!! I finally registered to start my Cert 3 course 
This Monday is the first day, intense for 2 weeks (theory and such), then near the end of the month i do and intense 3 day weekend (prac gym stuff (think i'll show them a thing or 2  )) So at the end of this month i will be certified gym instructor and can start working in the industry 
Now just need to figure out where i'm gonna pull $1000 from and i'll be right. If it's God's will then it'll work just fine 
So i may be a tad quite for the next couple of weeks (from Monday on)


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

Sounds awesome!!! Hows it goin today Brother Pete?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2005)

Long day today Bro... i am out of protien  I ordered some yesterday and it came this morning but it was the wrong type "Horleys Awesome Mass" Instead of "Horleys Awesome WheY" I don't want carbs... they're just trying to blow my diet out 
I sent it back and cause i'm out i biatched to them so they are sending me the right stuff before they get it back  I should just scrape through 
Looking forward to gym today, chest and tri Power  they have a decline BB Bench that i wanna try and then i'll give the HS Bench and Incline a hit me thinks


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2005)

hola, pete!
Keep crackin! Workot twice as hard...for both of us...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

You can definately take that guy.. just gain about 10lbs of LBM hehehe


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2005)

congrats Rissy, I know you can ACE this PT course, good luck!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 2, 2005)

Good Luck on the cert.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 4, 2005)

*Power week:*

*Chest/ tri:

HS iso lat wide:* (wieght per side)
187*6
209*4
209*3
187*6

*HS iso lat Incline:* (wieght per side)
110*5
110*4
99*5

*Decline DB:*
99*6
99*4

*Decline BB:*
220*6
220*4

*CG Bench press:*
154*6
154*6
154*4

*Tricep press mach:*
297*4 *it was lifting me out of the seat* 
297*4
297*4

*Single arm ova hed ext:*
44*8


----------



## Rissole (Jun 4, 2005)

*Power week:*

*Back:

HS Lat Pull Down:* (weight per side)
154*6
154*5
154*4

*HS High row:* (wieght per side)
154*6
198*4
176*6
176*6

*Single arm cable row:*
115*8
115*8
115*8

*Deadlifts:* (ns)
308*6
308*7
308*8
308*8

*Hypers:*
22*10
22*10
22*8


----------



## Rissole (Jun 4, 2005)

Saturday i spent the day with some mates Kayaking down a river about 2 hrs from my place, it was a top day and after paddling for 3 hrs i finished with a sensational cheat BBQ  mmmmm white bread and BBQ sauce 
Oooo, Oooo, don't forget the can of Coke to wash it down  
Sore back today


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds like a great time!!! Those last 2 w/o's where Incredible Brother Pete!!! Thank you again, more than you know, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 4, 2005)

hey Riss, looks like you had fun!  I've never been kayaking, but we like to conoe here, down at the buffalo river...we have a ball every time we go  

great looking workouts, triceps are strong!!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 4, 2005)

Damn. Very nice deadlifts, Riss!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

Damn Pete, nice w/o's. Really enjoying and taking advantage of those HS machines eh?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Impressive as always, Ris.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Few things like BBQ after a hard day of play.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 5, 2005)

Good lookin back workout there, big Riss! Sorry I havent stopped by in a while


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2005)

hola, pete!
Dang! I am never gonna be able to catch up to you....
good job, brotha!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey boy's and Billie, just a quick drop in to say i did my first day of my course today.
I left home at 6.30 and after a 2 hr drive i got there. It was a good day but guess who the first person up the front of the class with thier shirt off was   we were doing a caliper skin fold test demonstration...
Then i hit the gym for a 35min delt/ bi and calf smasher and just got home at 7.30 and i am looking forward to doing my home work now  
Love ya's all. I'll keep in touch but not much


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey boy's and Billie, just a quick drop in to say i did my first day of my course today.
> I left home at 6.30 and after a 2 hr drive i got there. It was a good day but guess who the first person up the front of the class with thier shirt off was   we were doing a caliper skin fold test demonstration...
> Then i hit the gym for a 35min delt/ bi and calf smasher and just got home at 7.30 and i am looking forward to doing my home work now
> Love ya's all. I'll keep in touch but not much


Ok, don't keep us in suspense.  What was the BF % ?    is the instructort male/female? could make a difference on whether or not you want to be kept after class for private tutoring . LOL


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2005)

That's not fair, sending a specimin like Ris up first! All the ladies were probably distracted for the rest of the class, and all the guy's afraid to go next so they wouldn't be compared! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should have followed the test with "Now, can I lift anything heavy for you?"


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2005)

What the hell are you posting pictures of that guy for?  He's gonna kick your ass!
LOL just bustin your chops LOL...I think his mid section is much to thick for the rest of his body.  And his arms are much to small for the rest of his body.  

Solid lookin w/o's pal!  Lookin strong!!!

Whats this your takin a class or something?!?  Fill me in!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok, don't keep us in suspense.  What was the BF % ?    is the instructort male/female? could make a difference on whether or not you want to be kept after class for private tutoring . LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2005)

lol @ gary....glad things are working out Riss, good luck!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 7, 2005)

Hope your having fun in class and yeah, what was your bf%. Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Hows it goin today Brother Pete?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey all, yes teacher was female but bretty buff...  Nice delts and bi's 
bf was 24%... but like yeah right... it came out the i was the fattest guy in class but there ain't no way thats true... I'm the only one with abs that show and in the morning's i look like i'm about 10% so i don't know what to think now 
One increadibly hot chick in the class "Victoria"  Makes class worth while 
*DB* i am doing cert 3 in Fitness Instructor.
Teacher is Paul Batman (yes you read right) Damn this guy is just the most increadible font of knowledge, he makes a 2 hr session seem like 20 mins!! What he knows just blows anyone else out of the water that i've ever meet 
So yesterday i got up at 5.30 hit the gym by 6.10 trained legs showered out by 7.00 Train to sydney at 7.30 got there at 9
Then after lunch we did a fun little exercise called a shuffle test... 
for those of you who don't know what that is you run 20mtrs turn around and run back according to the beeps that are played on a cd. the beeps progressively get shorter and when you bail out (total exhaustion) determines what your VO2Max is (maximal oxygen uptake) i made it to 8.2 so my VO2Max was 40.5 (ltrs per min i think)
So home after that, got there about 6.15 and studied, homework, bed.
Today no training but up early for choo choo train and todays busted ass effort was circut training. 3 circuts of 13 stations advanced style... massive hard work, but i smashed it all the way through 
Late now, time for bed. Big day tomorrow 
Love yas all and thanks for whorin up my journal while i'm gone 
It makes the place feel lived in


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2005)

Ris ... heard from JBo yet?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the insight on class, sounds interesting. So how'd you fare with the VO2Max test with the other guys?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2005)

I was wondering how you compared to the other guys as well with this VO2Max test also...


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2005)

NT, i got an email from her that was just a copy she had sent to everyone she knew i think. She's was a bit surprised by how cold it is here now (different humidity levels make a big difference) Some of her email:


> Hello everyone!
> Well we are sitting in an internet cafe in Freemantel (port district near Perth). It's raining and chilly. Even for a Winnipeg girl this weather is not as balmy as I had thought. The houses are not insulated and so at night we use our heater to keep us warm.
> The flight was good. We had a great visit with Marla in Vancouver on our 5 hour lay over and then a 4 hour mildly grueling lay over in Hong Kong. After 32 hours we arrived in Perth. We have not suffered from any type of jet lag as we slept a bit on the plane and then stayed up for the day we arrived.
> Our house is good. I was pretty emotional once we arrived to find some less than Jenny appropriate stinky ass couches and a soggy bed. After a trip to IKEA the spirits lifted. Now the place is looking up and after a few more visits to IKEA everything should be fine.
> ...


 What a whinger 

With regards to the VO2Max test i did pretty good, considering i don't do cardio and only "really" work out anaerobically. Out of the class that has about 40-45 in it i was about the 10th last to drop out, i really surprised myself 
Some guys that were smaller in size, half my age, leaner and "looked" fitter bailed out heaps earlier than me. The last 2 were a guy that plays footy all the time (18yr old) at a high grade level and a chick that is an aerobic nut case.... "Victoria" 
We did prac gym stuff today and it was funny, 2 girls i had with me were asking me all the questions  A shoulder press performed by the shoulder joint abductors and the elbow joint extensors....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Ris ... that was great!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like you're having a good time, Riss! Hope it continues.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> NT, i got an email from her that was just a copy she had sent to everyone she knew i think. She's was a bit surprised by how cold it is here now (different humidity levels make a big difference) Some of her email:
> What a whinger


"some less than Jenny appropriate stinky "
---That sounds like Jenny...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2005)

Sounds like the class is going well, Ris.  See if you can get some pics of that Victoria chick!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

I didn't expect anything less of you Brother!!! Keep up the awesome work, and hope it all falls in to place for you!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

Heya man the class sounds awsome.  Kinda sounds like my exercise science class....god damn I miss that class.  I love learning all that stuff LOL.  You are just like me so I know you'll do great in it!!

Hey riss what town do you live in?  My girl and I are looking to study abroad and we always wanted to go to aussie!!  I was wondering what town you lived in maybe we would be close to you!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Pete, can I come live down under too?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 15, 2005)

Riss???? PETE??? WHERE ARE YOU!!! *pounds fist* I MISS YOU!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Just checkin in on my Brotha from Down Unda!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## sara (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2005)

He's probably showing J'bo "the ropes"
























and the chains and the whips !!! LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Pete, can I come live down under too?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> He's probably showing J'bo "the ropes"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea he's down unda...and I aint talkin about the country.  

Come up for air big fella!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey Riss


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

This is such a great journal, I laugh everytime I read it.  And Pete doesnt even post here?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah Jake come on down 
J'Bo hasn't even rung me yet  I got 3 emails from her though... she is doin well just busy.
Thanks for stoppin in Jen 

Hey all, Finished strand 1 of my course and i got a test this Friday. Then strand 2 on Friday night Saturday and Sunday (no test) Don't have to do strand 3 thats first aid and i already have that. So lots of study this week 
I hurt my back doin squats 2 weeks ago. I went to failure by myself and instead of dumpin the w8 of backward i lent forward and really loaded up the bottom of my spine... not good... its starting to get better now but all the muscle in my lower back through to my hammies has gone tight.
I have done some hybrid P/RR/S training for something different while i have been busy and it's been great.... try something new-time your sets and let me know how long it takes 
Ummm last thing i can think of is i got my bf done and i came out at 19% so i think that the 25% 2 weeks ago was pretty close  but i have been dieting hard and have made some good changes. This is my deal though... caliper readings were 7 on bi 7 on tri 7.5 for ab and 17.6 on my scap.... i hold ALL my fat in my back, i look good on the front and soft in the back.... oh well not for long  i still wiegh about 88kg 
Be back soon, love ya's all


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2005)

glad to see your still breathing Riss


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for visiting, Riss...oh wait, this is your journal, right?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 20, 2005)

Glad to hear everything is going good. Congrats on finishing the 1st part of your course, and good luck with the test.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats Riss! 

Hope your lower back gets completely better quickly. I had the same type of tight lower back injury this past January and I know it's more than a bit unpleasant. Good luck on your second part!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks guys and yeah.... very funny Pylon 
I have some 14 week pics to put up but no space in my account  For some reason i lost my elite member status..... I have pm'd Rob and when its fixed i'll put them up


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

Can't wait to see your pics!!! Congrats on finishing the first part of your course, I knew you'd do GREAT!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

Rah!!! Riss, whats up? Hows the back doing?? Good job getting that course done, and good luck on the second part!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2005)

great job on your course Riss!! and YAHOOOO!! new pics!! cant' wait


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok, i am not making any comments on these as i am more harsh than anyone i know 
Sorry about the hat hair  

14 weeks and i think the ones on the right are 18 weeks


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 22, 2005)

lookin good Riss!! Those lats are gettin bigger!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2005)

Definatly on the right track!!! Your Lats are looking INCREDIBLE!!! Youre gonna look DYNAMITE for your contest, keep it up!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

dang, bro! U da man! The hair is...
HA!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 22, 2005)

Dang!!! LOOK AT THE HAMMIES!!!! Theyve grown so much!! *cries* My lil Riss is all grown up and getting huge hamstrings...

BTW, the hair is metal, bro!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice wheels and lats, definately your strong part. With 12 more weeks of dieting, you should come in absolutely ripped with the mass your carrying.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks all  I edited the pics so they are 18 weeks on the left and 14 on the right


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Definition is coming in very nicely  Looks like your doing a great job melting the fat away while retaining most of your LBM!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Rocco, the mind game is the hard part... staying focused, not cheating, not shrinking, w8's the same so i must be doing something wrong but i look more cut... am i getting weaker, why... no still strong...  should i drop more cals, should i do more cardio, will i come in just right, too early too late , i got some time to go, it'll be ok ahghhhhhhh.... 
My biggest problem is that i cannot afford to use Eric this year, too many bills and other priorities are demanding my cash flow so it looks like i am flying solo... I am gonna try and base what i am doing on what he did with me last year with some minor changes to where i felt like i fell short. My cals at the moment are 2840 on a training day and 2360 on a non training day.... I am most concerned about the 4 comps in a row and how to maintain between the 2 weeks gaps in the comps... ahh.. she'll be right... i'll work it out


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks Rocco, the mind game is the hard part... staying focused, not cheating, not shrinking, w8's the same so i must be doing something wrong but i look more cut... am i getting weaker, why... no still strong...  should i drop more cals, should i do more cardio, will i come in just right, too early too late , i got some time to go, it'll be ok ahghhhhhhh....
> My biggest problem is that i cannot afford to use Eric this year, too many bills and other priorities are demanding my cash flow so it looks like i am flying solo... I am gonna try and base what i am doing on what he did with me last year with some minor changes to where i felt like i fell short. My cals at the moment are 2840 on a training day and 2360 on a non training day.... I am most concerned about the 4 comps in a row and how to maintain between the 2 weeks gaps in the comps... ahh.. she'll be right... i'll work it out


Well if your weight's not going down and your getting more cut, I'd say your doing something pretty damn right! Too bad you can't use Eric but trust in yourself buddy, you know what your doing. Just do it and don't second guess yourself. Your a champion buddy!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Thankyou my friend


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice progress, Riss! You'll tear up the competition!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2005)

Rissssssssssssssssssssssssssss...

Thought I would pop in and say heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2005)

you may not have Eric...but you have the rest of us!!  and it looks like your doing pretty damn good on your own!!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Jun 24, 2005)

Riss, 

 I have a question for an expert P/RR/Ser as yourself, at any time have you changed the exercises used each week or added something on your own? I am wondering this because I believe I'm on my third cycle of 6weeks..so 18 weeks. And for example each Power week I have always been doing

 Dumbbell Flat Bench press 3x4-6
 Incline Press 3x4-6
 Flat flyes 2x4-6

 should I switch something up, or maybe alternate another thing each power week now that I am so far in? Sorry if this may be too much to ask from you, but I was just wondering what you have been doing. Thanks


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

I think you can do it on your own, but incase something comes up.. just ask Eric.  He's your friend, he will help you for free(unless he isnt like I expected).

Oh, you look awesome btw


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2005)

God damn everyone has progress pics up...I'm like the only one who doesn't.  

As always riss you look awsome bro!  I don't see why you wont be able to do the work yourself bud....you know your shit.  There are plenty of people who can give you some advice here and there when you need it!  Don't you worry bud!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 26, 2005)

Riss, dont worry too much! I think you'll tear it up, bro!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> God damn everyone has progress pics up...I'm like the only one who doesn't.
> 
> As always riss you look awsome bro!  I don't see why you wont be able to do the work yourself bud....you know your shit.  There are plenty of people who can give you some advice here and there when you need it!  Don't you worry bud!


I am pretty sure mine don't qualify as 'progress', my brotha...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure mine don't qualify as 'progress', my brotha...


You look good man...hey at least you look better then 95% of the rest of this country!  Remember the "normal" body fat for a "fit" american is now 20-25% BF.  Shit I'm a fit average american but a fat ass when it comes to this sport.  Always a plus to everything LOL!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You look good man...hey at least you look better then 95% of the rest of this country!  Remember the "normal" body fat for a "fit" american is now 20-25% BF.  Shit I'm a fit average american but a fat ass when it comes to this sport.  Always a plus to everything LOL!


Statics now stand that by 2055 100% of America will be obese..... 

Hey all thanks for your encouraging words  Hey JBL, my fav mod 
Finished gym course on the weekend and now need to do a massive assignment  Test results back on Wednesday 
I have started doing 45 mins of cardio in the morning on the treadmill, i get better consistency with my output than just walking down the street.
Some bad news.... Now i can feel my rotor cuff starting to go...  I gotta warming it up properlly and train it as well!!

Last night was legs heavy(ish)... Just trying to be careful of my back which is starting to feel ok. 


Haven't been taking my journal so this is what i can remember...
*Seated calves first, then standing ones.*

*Dives:*
3 sets with 10lb plate to chest all under 6 reps

*Lying leg curls:*
3 sets under 6

*Single leg lying:*
2 sets all under 8

*Full squats:*
308*6
352*6
330*8

*45* leg press:*
748*10
748*10
748*8

*Single leg ext:*
2 sets around 8 reps

Sorry about the crappiness, i gotta get back in the flow of my journal


----------



## Rissole (Jun 27, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> Riss,
> 
> I have a question for an expert P/RR/Ser as yourself, at any time have you changed the exercises used each week or added something on your own? I am wondering this because I believe I'm on my third cycle of 6weeks..so 18 weeks. And for example each Power week I have always been doing
> 
> ...


I always do something different... Swap stuff as much as you can..
BB bench/ Incline DB/ Dips
Decline smith press/ Incline BB/ Flat DB
Notice on power week i try to stick with all compound moves, just swap around db bb work and what order you do flat inc and dec work.
Keep it fresh my friend  and its never to much to give someone a hand mate..


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there Brother Pete, Big Movers!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

Solid lookin w/o man!

Watch those pains borhta.  Make sure you warm up properly and don't screw anything up out of laziness!!  Take the time now and do things right to prevent any injuries...I can't preach this enough!!!!!

As for that statistic.  By 2055 I'll be almost 60....I refuse to hit that point LOL.  I'll be that .0000000000000000000001% that isn't obese lol.  And if I have my way once college is over I'll be preventing that shit.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2005)

great workout Riss, one question though....what are dives??


----------



## Rissole (Jun 28, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great workout Riss, one question though....what are dives??


My slack name for hamstring raises


----------



## bludevil (Jun 28, 2005)

Good look'n workout Riss, nice numbers too. As you know, take care of that rotator cuff, it put me out of commission for 3 months last summer.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 28, 2005)

Great workout Riss. Awesome numbers on the full squats.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> My slack name for hamstring raises


 

ooohhhhh....I get it now, I thought it was something like that


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *45* leg press:*
> 748*10
> 748*10
> 748*8


----------



## Rissole (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey all, tuesday was my delt and bi workout so i spent about 20 mins warming my rotor cuffs up, that felt really good  I still pressed 93lb for 3 reps and it felt ok, it's a bit tight today though.... i aslo curled 137.5 for 3 reps which was a pb for me 
Chest and tri today so another long r/c warm up is in order...
I have found programme 4 on the treadmill   45 mins of walking at 6.3, incline varies from 7-10% it's quite a good workout at 6.00 in the morning... 
Weight was down this morning 191.62lb been stationary at 192.72 for like 2 weeks...
Next week i will not be here at all, i am going to a massive conference in Sydney called Hillsong Watch the intro....


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

Congrats on the PB!!! Movin some serious weight there!!! That Hillsong sounds like a great time, think about me when your there!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 29, 2005)

i always think about you Mikey... 
I just got news about my cert 3......





























































































I PASSED!!!  woo hoo


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2005)

congratulations Rissy!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> i always think about you Mikey...
> I just got news about my cert 3......
> 
> 
> ...


   Congrats bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yess!!!!!!!!!!!

If I Had Some Crazy Neat Smilies, Theyd Go Righhhhht Here >   <


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratz Rissie........ermmm......may I be pornal.....ermmm those "dives" always work out better if you have something to aim for!!!!  Sorry couldnt help myself!!!

Lookin' hot there........pitty I cant come over for the comp.....give me notice next one around........I would love to be part of the cheer squad!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome Riss! Congrats and good job on all the hard work


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Pete? Hope all is well on your side of the World!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 8, 2005)

everything going well Rissy??


----------



## Jenny (Jul 8, 2005)

How's the Riss man doing? How did that exam go?

Have you heard from Jenny Bo Becky?

Sorry, 20 questions 

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2005)

Saw this and thought of you!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Saw this and thought of you!!!


LOL


----------



## Rissole (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice....  
Well that was an amazing week!! God is Increadible!! One night meeting had 32,000 people there  It was pandamonium... but isn't it great that amongst it all God can speak to you... as an individual... right into your heart  There were 27,000 registered delegates....
I was really challenged about what i do with my leadership role in the church and playing Bass, so the games afoot and the anti's been upped.
 All good  
While i was there i ate my non training day diet plan, went for 50min walk each morning and rode my sons scooter around.. (what a quad burn  )
The people i stayed with thought i was a freek, (i think they're right) but they got to see the measures it sometimes takes to get that stinkin body fat off.
Before i left i weighed in at 87.5kg and when i got back i was 86.1kg so there was a big drop, carbs were pretty low so there could be some hydration w8 there, i'll be able to tell in the next couple days. Caliper test was 18% today which is better than the 22% i got the other day but i take those measurments with a grain of salt because i can see some cross stirations coming into my quads already and i didn't even see them till my 2nd comp last year 
Anyway back into a rep range week so i'll smashin it hard today  I am sooo havin withdrawls....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2005)

Welcome back, sounds like a good time


----------



## Rissole (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Davo' 

*Delt/ Bi/ Ab:
Bent ova cable un-cross:*
66*10
66*8
55*7

*Front BB raise:*
60*14
60*12
60*8

*Smith Military press:*
143*14
143*8
121*10

*Preacher bench cable curl:*
165*10
132*8

*Cory curls:*
66*10
66*8

*Incline DB curl:*
37*20
37*22  

*Decline crunch:*
*14
*12
*10
*10

*Hover:*
30sec on floor 30sec lift one leg 30sec lift the other 30sec lift one arm 30sec lift the other 30 all on floor finish.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2005)

Damn good lookin w/o there buddy!!!  Glad your back.

What was the conference about that you speak of?  Church related?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Ris.  Looks like things are clicking along.  Well done.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 11, 2005)

Riss, I missed ya! Im glad you're back, and isnt that fun playing bass in a worship band? There's so much freedom as a bassist, AND, you get to praise The LORD!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn good lookin w/o there buddy!!!  Glad your back.
> 
> What was the conference about that you speak of?  Church related?


Yeah the cable uncrosses just smashed my ant delt...  And the cable curls  i'll definately be doing those again 
The conference is in Sydney put on by our premier church here (Hillsong) They get some increadible speakers in, Joyce Meyer, Rienhard Bonnke, man that guy is an inspiration...... I had a link posted on the last page you should check it out 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Ris.  Looks like things are clicking along.  Well done.


Yeah clickin along bud, bit by bit  10 1/2 weeks to my main comp  Thanks champ.



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Riss, I missed ya! Im glad you're back, and isnt that fun playing bass in a worship band? There's so much freedom as a bassist, AND, you get to praise The LORD!!!


Man, you can not trade the blessing of leading people into God's presence on something he has gifted us with..... 
Sunday just hit the mark so hard!! It was amazing!! Now i gotta do a 10min preach on Wednesday night to the creative team  
2 Sam 24:24 "... I cannot present burnt offerings to the Lord my God that have cost me nothing."


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

Awesome w/o there BRother Pete!!! That really sounds like a GREAT time you had there, nothing like an extra shot of Inspiration to drive you!!! Not sure if you've heard of Russ Testo, he is a natural BBer who is a professional poser and does some of the BEST routines I have ever seen. He is an open Christian and posed for the last 3 years at the contest I compete in. Anyway, I was talking to him after the show, got his card, exchanged e-mails and he actually sent me a thank you email!!! He said he enjoyed our conversation about both GOD and BBing, he was suprised how much I got from his routines (He does alot of Bible inspired stuff), sorry to ramble, it was just cool and inspirational to hear from another person who is inspiring in both the Bible and BBing!!! Fails in comparison to your time, but it seems we both have gotten a little extra boost in Inspiration!!!

You are correct My Brother,
GOD is definatly Incredible!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 11, 2005)

Glad to hear that you're doing well, Pete. Great workout and use that inspiration from the conference


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2005)

I will def check that link out.  I feel like I'm the only one not on the God train here....I need to be more active in that area.  For gosh sakes I went to catholic school for 4 years of highschool.  I bet the man upstairs would help me through these tuff times!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 12, 2005)

Glad to see things are going well for ya Rissy, both bbing and christian wise. With the Lord in your life, you can accomplish anything.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

Dead, Christ can pull ANYBODY through ANYTHING, He is the MAN. And I dont think of it as a train, it's just that we happen to gather together... Its like some magnetic force, I join, and BAM, here's Pete, Archie, and the whole crew. AND RISS, YOU A BASSIST!! bassits rock!! *busts out six string Ibanez...* Riss, were gonna have to talk bass stuff sometime.


Yeah. Jesus rocks my world!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

Props to Archie!

How come its always you who gets the double-thumb props?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


   Thats a good one heh.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

RISS, whats the word bro???


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2005)

Been in bed for 2 days... feelin a bit better now. I just spent some time typin in Billie's journal  Back at lunch time to fill you in some, My legs are fried!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

Im assuming you were sick... And Im also gonna assume you worked legs today... Ypi gotta be slow with me, I just lifted....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Pete, glad your feelin better!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Archie 

Yeah i was sick... i trained legs on Tuesday ( i thought i would take it easy...) When i got out of the car and nearly collapsed in the driveway... I got in the front door, made my recovery shake, drank it, then lay in bed for the next hr shivering like my CNS was just going crazy!! That night was hot and cold sweats, i got up one time and was shivering so much every muscle started to cramp... it was really scarey... praise God i am almost better.
So my legs are sore from Tuesday and they are like really sore... here's what i did:
Everything tempo'd about 2/0/2
*Leg curls:*
3 sets 8-10 reps _Sorry can't remember w8's_
*Dives:*
3 sets of 14 using body w8 using push off floor to get the reps up
*Leg ext:*
3 sets 6-8
*Split Smith Lunge:*
2 sets of 14 per leg
*Squat:*
220*16 x2 (i remembered those...!!)
Gladi took it easy cause i was so sick.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Sounds like a heckuva bad night!!! Your definatly right there, Thank GOD for help when you need it!!! Glad your on the up swing BRother!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks my man, my main prob now is i am really struggling mentally with competing issues... bf levels, w8, how much, how soon, how...    I only takes one person to say the dumbest statement to ya... 
I actually did some caculations and if they're right then i've lost muscle from last year... which i dont belive is right but it still messes with your head...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Thats prolly the Hardest thing to deal with is the *Mental* Aspect of it!!! You remember what you did last time, and you prolly know where you wanted to tweak things just a bit. I have faith in your judgemnet, you'll be even better than before!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 14, 2005)

So are you all recovered now? Hope you stay cold free!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2005)

hope your feelin better Rissy !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2005)

Glad your feeling better, hate to see you sick. Especially when your doing so well.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, Riss, you got your prayer squad lookin out for ya! The LORD will take care of everything, so, no worries!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Well, Riss, you got your prayer squad lookin out for ya! The LORD will take care of everything, so, no worries!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 15, 2005)

It only takes one negative, but how many positives do you need?  I'll start...Man, you look great, Riss!  

 OK, next...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It only takes one negative, but how many positives do you need?  I'll start...Man, you look great, Riss!
> 
> OK, next...


Agreed brotha you have gained so much since you last comp.  Not only muscle either...mentally you have grown to levels most would kill to get to.  Experience from you competition and the levels of dedication it takes you no longer have to be curious about b/c you know what it takes and you now you have the power to put forth that energy and win!!

Do what you think is best...you know what to do just be your best judge and do what you feel is best!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Plus, what would I do without all of your help in my journal?? Your knowledge has REALLY made me rethink my routine! Thankyou


----------



## Pylon (Jul 17, 2005)

Is this helping at all, Riss?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Agreed brotha you have gained so much since you last comp.  Not only muscle either...mentally you have grown to levels most would kill to get to.  Experience from you competition and the levels of dedication it takes you no longer have to be curious about b/c you know what it takes and you now you have the power to put forth that energy and win!!
> 
> Do what you think is best...you know what to do just be your best judge and do what you feel is best!!!!


I couldn't have said it any better!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Plus, what would I do without all of your help in my journal?? Your knowledge has REALLY made me rethink my routine! Thankyou


It's makin me rethink mine too


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks fellas, you guys are great  As far as what DB said this year i feel much different about competing.... those of you that were around knew my determination and my analness on diet.... well... this year i feel like last year i was only playin around. I am so much more determined this year to come in leaner and bigger. I was really startin to get down cause i am such a perfectionist it drives me crazy!! So the last 2 times in the gym i stepped back and had a good look at myself dropping all previous thoughts and conceptions and i came up with the fact that i think i look fully awesome!! 
The last 3 weeks or so i had actually been training with Shane again and it was really good but then on Friday i found out that his new girlfriend Sandra (who is competing as well) Has been in his ear and pullin me down, so now he wants to train with her, which is cool and probably suits him better too... to train with a girl... Him his girl and her friend are all competeing so they are this little group that pose together and do "cardio"  together... and the girls think Shane "looks so hot" they all have it in their heads that he is gonna beat me.....  
So then i speak to my old friend the other day and find out also there has been some backstabbing going on there, this guy trains Matt who i was against last year....
SO... the gloves are now officially off!!  Thats it!! If they want it they're gonna get it bare knuckled!! In da face!! I now train with knee length pants on and a long sleeve t-shirt.... i am not tellin anyone how much i wiegh or how much of this or that i am doin or how much i am eatin or how i think i am goin.... 
_* THEY ARE ALL GOIN DOWN!! ​*_
I spoke to the gym and i am pretty sure they are gonna sponsor me so i think i will be able to work with GP till the local comp  BooYa!! there's a bonus!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 17, 2005)

Sweet!  Sounds like you are supercharged!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2005)

Rissy!! I am so proud, that is an AWSOME attitude to take on, you will WASTE them!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 17, 2005)

Damn straight!!!!!!!

All you had to do was step back and think...let god in....and all worked out.  Now its time to stop screwin around and get your arse in gear!!!  We have lost to much time realizing the obvious that your gonna kick ass!  So get to it and don't let anyone know your secrets!!!  well ya kow except me


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2005)

Incredible!!! Don't ya just love when you find out all the "Talking" going on behind your back!!! Rest assured WE will never be like that, and if ya need an extra pair of knuckles, I'll be right there in your corner!!! Thats cool about being sponsered too, that'll help, not that you need any, your gonna do GREAT!!! Put your faith in HIM, and there is NOTHING you can't do!!!
Nothing but the best for ya Brother Pete, take care!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

Watch out  ...  Riss is on the war path!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2005)

*Pylon*
Supercharged and turbo charged, Eric gave me a list of sups to get today  $500 later i'll be sweet.....

*Billie*
Thanks baby 

*DB*
I forgot to mention Prov 3:5-6. I was never screwin around either so i didn't lose any time 

*Mikey*
My sponsorship didn't happen cause the boss of the gym had to put it in his yearly budget and he's already done it  So i am just gonna bit the bullet and pay for Eric myself....

*YM*
Hey buddy, good to see you  I don't get to call into as many journals as i would like too (yours one of them), everytime i sit down at the computer at work i'm either typing essays to people's questions or pm's and then the phone starts ringing...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2005)

THEY ARE all gowing down!!   I believe in you Rissy, and I wish Justin and I could come see you compete!! 

Hope you're having a great Tuesday!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 19, 2005)

Good luck and stay dedicated


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2005)

Wohoo !  Look out for the Riss !!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2005)

Your going to do awesome buddy! Nice mental frame of mind  I hope you get to hire GP again also, that's great news!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

They don't stand a chance BRother Pete!!! Is there anything I can do to help? I am behind you all the way!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2005)

*Jenny*
How good would that be if you guys showed up  Jen and Aarron and Me and Trace.... man that would be a party....!!
Tuesday was long, slow and contained a leg workout so not that great 

*Morte*
Thanks and always  

*G dub*
Frieght train comin...   

*Rocco*
Thanks mate, i am definately working with GP now, just from 8 weeks out though, we start in about 10 days 

*Arch* 
I thought i could feel something nudging me in the back.... it's a giant monster angel... 
Anything you can do...?? just pray buddy... just pray... 
Is it cheating to pray fat off me and fat on them...??


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Arch*
> I thought i could feel something nudging me in the back.... it's a giant monster angel...


   


			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Anything you can do...?? just pray buddy... just pray...
> Is it cheating to pray fat off me and fat on them...??


Your always in my Prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2005)

*Monday was delt/bi:

Seated db press:*
75*10
75*7
65*10
65*6

*Bent cable uncross:*
66*6
55*10
44*12

*Standing side raise:*
26*15
26*13
26*10

*Incline alt db curl:*
60*8
60*7

*Cable curl:*
132*12
110*12

*BB curl:*
60*20

W8'd cable crunch, fitball leg lift and hovers for abs.

As you know Shane is training with his girl and is now officially competition, so when i was doin the cable uncrosses he came round to give me a spot..
So i stoped and turned  "DON'T spot me man... thats it..!! your competition now... the gloves are off...!!" With a semi bewildered look and a laugh he walked off  He knows he's in trouble now....


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your always in my Prayers my Friend!!!


Thanks buddy  Same goes


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Great w/o there BRother Pete!!! I bet he knows he's in trouble!!! Your gonna blow your comp. away!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2005)

*Tuesday Legs;*

I started with calves 3 sets standing 3 sets seated

*Lying leg curls:*
176*8
154*7
132*9

*SLDL:*
308*10
308*10
308*10

*Dives:*
2 sets 15 (pushing off floor to get reps up)

*Single leg press:*
264*12
264*12
264*12

*Leg ext:*
198*10
198*12
198*9

*Walking lunges:* Held a 44lb against my chest:
*15
*20

Yep.... that last one hurt !~!~!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy  Same goes


  Thank you, more than you know!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there BRother Pete!!! I bet he knows he's in trouble!!! Your gonna blow your comp. away!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Tuesday Legs;*
> 
> I started with calves 3 sets standing 3 sets seated
> 
> ...


Awesome w/o there!!! I thought you where not gonna do SLDL's anymore? I love 'em actually, they really HIT my hammies hard!!!

I really wish I could see your competition, I know deep down inside, your gonna be Incredible!!! Maybe if I send you a disc, you can burn me a copy, I watch yours and listen to the songs almost daily!!! Especially when I am down, those songs are an incredible lift!!!

*Psalms 34:18* - Is a great scripture if your down and needing some help!!! HE is Great and The ONLY way!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> As you know Shane is training with his girl and is now officially competition, so when i was doin the cable uncrosses he came round to give me a spot..
> So i stoped and turned  "DON'T spot me man... thats it..!! your competition now... the gloves are off...!!" With a semi bewildered look and a laugh he walked off  He knows he's in trouble now....


 That ROCKS!  It reminds me of seeing the Raiders play one Sunday.  After a play, one of the linemen (a young guy) reached down to help up a player on the other team.  One of the vets ran over and slapped his hand away and started screaming at him.  I couldn't hear him, but the message was clear.  THIS IS WAR.  You can hug and pray and eat together when it is done, but you do not show mercy to your opponent during battle!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That ROCKS!  It reminds me of seeing the Raiders play one Sunday.  After a play, one of the linemen (a young guy) reached down to help up a player on the other team.  One of the vets ran over and slapped his hand away and started screaming at him.  I couldn't hear him, but the message was clear.  THIS IS WAR.  You can hug and pray and eat together when it is done, but you do not show mercy to your opponent during battle!


Right on!!!!

*Riss* Damn good lookin w/o's there bud!!!  Those lunges must have been killer LOL...I hate them!  Hey you have you last comp as a vid on your comp?  So not kewl if you do...I have been wanting to see it for how long LOL.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome leg workout. For some reason lunges kill me more than any other leg exercise. How's the car shopping going?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That ROCKS!  It reminds me of seeing the Raiders play one Sunday.  After a play, one of the linemen (a young guy) reached down to help up a player on the other team.  One of the vets ran over and slapped his hand away and started screaming at him.  I couldn't hear him, but the message was clear.  THIS IS WAR.  You can hug and pray and eat together when it is done, but you do not show mercy to your opponent during battle!


EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2005)

*Arch*
The SLDL are a must, i found out...  When i was doing my course the lecturer showed me on a skeleton what the movements for hammies were... conclusion... sldl are a must 
Don't send me a disk  i'll post you a copy for sure  There is a new album out that i know you will love, i'll send you a copy of that as well 

*Pylon*
Nice story 

*DB*
I gotta send Biliie a copy too so i'll run you one off.... PM me your address 
psst.... i love lunges 

*blu*
yeah i rekon lunges hit everything!! thats why they hurt so much 
My lady wants to look at Honda CRV's and Toyota RAV's now too...  I don't care as long as i get a dvd player in it 

Well its official... i can't work with GP  Trace told me all the bills we had and she was pretty stressed. So i gotta put a lid on the budget... tonight i get to spend about $500 on supps so...  The thing is i keep getting the scripture Prov 3:5-6 in my head... "lean not on your own understanding, in all your ways... (read it.. )" And i feel that this is what it is refering to... so here i am goin it alone and i am gonna smash it with the Lords help 
I met up with my old, old training partner Ryan, he is like 6'2" @ 210 and got some great muscle on him and we talked about training together again. He does shift work so we can only do it every 2nd week. Ryan is top notch and will push me hard so i am really looking forward to it. Things are on the up 

Do you guys want me to put up my eats as i go or what??


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome on the old training partner!!! Thats a GREAT scripture, I'm sure you'll put it to perfect use!!! Post your eats my Friend, maybe will give me some ideas myself   I very much appreciate that, I look forward to the new songs as well


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 20, 2005)

Great leg workout! 

DVD player in the back seat for kid entertainment or your own?


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2005)

You make us proud!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2005)

Tracy seems like a nice lade, looking out for her family's finances  Though sorry you can't work with GP  You can do it anyways though, you're going to ROCK that stage!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 20, 2005)

you can do it Rissy!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah, you don't need np stinkin' trainer!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

Agreed!!! YOU will be GREAT!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

*Arch*
I'll post up some eats tomorrow, i just spent $581 last night on supps  So there'll be a bit of tweeking to do and i have a slight calorie drop planned to put in too... I saw one of the guys i am competeing against last night at the suppliment place, i showed him my calves and his eyes nearly popped out of his head 

*Morte*
 Definately for the kids..... 

*Sara*
!!!!! Hey baby...  miss you  

*Jenny*
Trace is da bomb!! I could not have asked for a better companion to complete who i am.... she puts up with all my dieting crap... 
Thanks for your encouragement hun, it made me remember how much i did love being up there, it was like it was natural for me... now i'm all excited!!! 

*Billie*
Yes i can.... and i will!!  

*Pylon*
 Thanks bud


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

_Thursday_

*Chest/ tris:
Incline bench:*
220*7
198*8
187*7
176*8

*Decline DB Press:*
92*8
82*7
75*8
75*8

*Flat fly:*
48*8
37*12
37*10

*Decline skulls:*
99*8
88*8
88*6

*Rev Grip close grip smith press:*
121*10
121*8
121*8

*V bar push down:*
165*7 (ooops)
110*12


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

_Friday_

*Back:
WG Pullups:*
44*8
44*6
33*8
33*5

*T bar row:*
187*12
187*9
187*8

*Stiff arm pulldown:*
88*12
88*8
77*12

*Angel Deads:*
308*10 x3

That was it... i wanted to do some db shrugs and hyper extensions but Trace came into the gym and i had to show her thru her programme and how to use the cardio gear. She is starting next Thursday  I am so glad that she will finally get some confidence about her own body. Not that there's anything wrong with her body (except having 2 kids and not doing any exercise) but i know that she's not all that confident with it, so it will be great for her


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 22, 2005)

Rissy, I think it's awsome that your wife is getting into the gym, I wish my hubby would do the same...it may motivate him to keep the pop tarts out of the house!! 

your workouts look great! and thanks for your help in my journal


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Rissy, I think it's awsome that your wife is getting into the gym, I wish my hubby would do the same...it may motivate him to keep the pop tarts out of the house!!
> 
> your workouts look great! and thanks for your help in my journal


Baby, it's been a long time comin.... she gets it for free cause i work at the gym now so she's got no excuse.... Now i got to get her to ditch her bags of chips and ice creams 

My pleasure is to help you girl


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Awesome w/o's there Brother Pete!!! Glad our wife is doing it with ya too, that makes it even more enjoyable!!! How do ya like the AngelDeads?

You are truelly an Inspiration to us all!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 22, 2005)

Sounds great Riss.  Your w/outs are stellar!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2005)

Great w/o and that's awesome Trace will be working out! I get Lisa in the gym sometimes for cardio now but still not lifting.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 22, 2005)

it aint RISS without the OLE


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 22, 2005)

Great workout Riss. Huge #'s with the T-Bar rows!

I'm glad your wife is getting involved in her own fitness as well! She'll love it with such a great trainer


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 22, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> it aint RISS without the OLE


  im obviously missing something very important... oh well, lol

LOL, Archie with his deads...

NICE job with them weighted WG pullups bro!! those numbers are killer, I miss ya!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> _Friday_
> 
> *Back:*
> *WG Pullups:*
> ...


Blaming the wife for a shortened wo   Shame Shame Shame !


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Whenever you think your alone my Friend, just for you!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

*Arch*
Another great pic  Trace isn't doing it with me, she will be training with the young lady i was PTing a while ago  Angle deads are snappin!! The shrug always goes first 

*Pylon*
STELLAR!! Now there's a word 

*Rocco*
Lifting is the key for her!! The benefits are exceedingly awesome and will only be a plus to her cardio giving her a double whammy!! I had to convince Trace of that 

*shiznit*
Hey shiznit!!  Welcome to my place... make yourself at home 

*Morte*
I thought my Trow #'s were down  It's hard to be your wifes trainer... you now women never listen to thier husbands  

*Fishy*
You da man  Keep at it 

*Gazza*
Come on man... don't you blame yours for everything....


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok here's what i was eating...

listed as Prot/Carb/Fat/Cals
_*Training day....*_

*Meal 1* 
75gs Oats
2 Whole egg
10 Egg white
15ml Flaxseed oil
*TOTALS 52.1/46.4/36/694.45*

*Meal 2* 
60gs Whey 
200gs Sweet taters
*TOTALS 50.38/31.78/4.38/373.8*

*Meal 3* 
250gs Chick breast
200gs Sweet taters
*TOTALS 75.25/28/12.5/524.5*

*Meal 4* 
20gs Natty PB
60gs Whey
*TOTALS 51.38/5.58/13.78/355.8*

*Meal 5* 
100gs Max's CVGM
*TOTALS 38/59/0.2/380.7*

*Meal 6*
250gs Chicken breast
15ml Olive Oil
*TOTALS 71.25/0/27.5/524.65*

_*Total of Totals = 338.36/170.76/94.36/2853.9*_

_*Non training day*_

*Meal 1* 
60gs Oats
2 Whole egg
8 Egg white
10ml Flaxseed oil
*TOTALS 44.8/37.2/29.2/573.6*

*Meal 2* 
50gs Whey
15gs Natty PB
*TOTALS 42.4/4.5/10.7/287*

*Meal 3*
200gs Chicken breast
2 Salad p/cup
10ml Olive Oil
*TOTALS 60.6/12/20.6/470.1*

*Meal 4*
15gs Natty PB
50gs Whey
*TOTALS 42.4/4.5/10.7/287*

*Meal 5*
200gs Chicken breast
200gs Green Veges
10ml Olive Oil
*TOTALS 57/12/21/470.1*

*Meal 6*
50gs Whey
15gs Natty PB
*TOTALS 42.4/4.5/10.7/287*

_*Total of Totals = 289.6/74.7/102.9/2374.8*_


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2005)

Next Phase, 350 cal drop on a training day and a 150 cal drop on a non training day. There are supps added as well and cardio will be 1hr on the treadmill in the morning and 20 after training. I played squash for 1 1/2 hrs with my younger brother today  Now that was good cardio!! We are prolly gonna do that at least once a week 

_*Training day:*_

_On arising
5gs Glutamine
2x Bcaa's tabs
1-2 tabs Pro Ripped (thermo's)_

*Meal 1*
_2x Tabs InsuleanR _ 
60gs Oats
2 Whole egg
8 Egg white
10ml Flaxseed oil
*TOTALS 44.8/37.2/29.2/573.6*

*Meal 2* 
50gs Horleys Awesome Whey
100gs Sweet taters
*TOTALS 40.65/17.15/3.65/267.5*

*Meal 3* 
250gs Chicken breast
100gs Sweet taters
*TOTALS 73.25/14/12.5/458.5*

*Meal 4*
15gs Natty PB
50gs Horleys Awesome Whey
*TOTALS 42.4/4.5/10.7/287*

_*5g's Glutamine
2x Bcaa's
1-2 Pro Ripped
4x Nutrabolics CEO creatine*_
*TRAIN*
_*5g's Glutamine
2x Bcaa's
4x Nutrabolics CEO creatine*_

*Meal 5*
_2x InsuleanR_ 
40gs Horleys Ice Whey
70gs Polenta
*TOTALS 42.24/48.62/1.76/388.5*

*Meal 6*
250gs Chicken breast	
15ml Olive Oil
*TOTALS 71.25/0/27.5/524.65*

_*Total of Totals = 314.59/121.47/85.31/2499.75*_

_*Non Training day*_

_On arising
5gs Glutamine
2x Bcaa's tabs
1-2 tabs Pro Ripped (thermo's)_

*Meal 1*
_2x InsuleanR_ 
50gs Oats
2 Whole egg
8 Egg white
10ml Flaxseed oil
*TOTALS 44.6/31.2/28/540.3*

*Meal 2*
40gs Horleys Awesome Whey
15gs Natty PB
*TOTALS 34.67/3.87/9.97/246.7*

*Meal 3*
_2x InsuleanR
1-2 tabs Pro Ripped (thermo's)_
200gs Chicken breast
2 Salad p/cup
10ml Olive Oil
*TOTALS 60.6/12/20.6/470.1*

*Meal 4*
15gs Natty PB
40gs Horleys Awesome Whey
*TOTALS 34.67/3.87/9.97/246.7*

*Meal 5*
200gs Chicken breast
200gs Green Veges
10ml Olive Oil
*TOTALS 57/12/21/470.1*

*Meal 6* 
40gs Horleys Awesome Whey
15gs Natty PB
*TOTALS 34.67/3.87/9.97/246.7*

_*Total of Totals = 266.21/66.81/99.51/2220.6*_

_Bed time
5gs Glutamine
2x Bcaa's tabs_


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, what a great diet! Also, thats a lot of squash! You are gonna embarrass the competition lol. They will be thinking "Now why did i even show up to this thing?"


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2005)

Eats are awesome!!! How long do you take creatine for before you competiton? I havn't taken it in a while, and am afraid to get back on because I don't want to lose my gains from it!!! I know some people who say they take it all the way up to competition, Thats what I'm worried about is taking it and then coming off and deflating the size, so to speak, does that make sense?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2005)

I like the plan, Stan! Those BCAA's are one of my favorites now, they give me the gnarliest 'wind' though!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 24, 2005)

Heya big Riss...lookin good.  Gettin the diet in check droppin the cals lil by lil.  Keep rockin my man!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2005)

*Hey TGF*
Thats what i'm hopin for  You started a journal yet...???

*Arch*
I think you can stay on the creatine till like the week before, when you start dropping the water. I've never been a big fan of creatine, i just don't feel like i get anything out of it. This is a new type "Creatine Ester Orotate" and "Magnesium Creatine Chelate" combo....  It's in tab form and i don't think it has any carbs for loading. At the moment, any help i can get i'll take  
As far as gains are concerned, if you get them from the creatine, i would say that if you keep training hard and eating right you will keep them. Any losses would then just have only been the fluid retention 

*Fishy*
 Na... don't get that  although i have it anyway 
*
DB*
This drop is fro a 2 week shock, i think after, if i feel right about it i'll actually go back up to the 2800 

_It's my daughters birthday today  Aimee is officially 10!! now i feel old...
She got her first real bike (no more kiddy sized ones...) it's like a full size mountain bike  I think i want one now....
I'll take some update pics tonight _


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2005)

I am back  

Good to hear that Trace is starting the gym. Cant wait until you guys come and visit  We will all have to go climbing too!

Mmmm barbies and Tim Tams


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I am back
> 
> Good to hear that Trace is starting the gym. Cant wait until you guys come and visit  We will all have to go climbing too!
> 
> Mmmm barbies and Tim Tams


Hey Jen  We are thinking of driving now.... unsure... we'll see 
Do you think you will be able to fit us into your place??
Bring on the climbing and the barbie/ tim tam refeed...  
I may have to teach Az how to bbq though  I'll see how he does first night... what sort of beer is he drinking??


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh i forgot.... i am having a cheat night tonight 
We are going to Lonestar for Aimee's birthday  I'll try to not make it too bad


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Oh i forgot.... i am having a cheat night tonight
> We are going to Lonestar for Aimee's birthday  I'll try to not make it too bad


Well if its gonna be a cheat you make it worth your wild my friend....these will be few to none in no time so enjoy while you can lol.

Congrats on Aimee's b-day!!!  She must be happy to be getting that new big!

Glad to hear your wife is getting into the gym!!  I got my girl exercising....doing pilates, various aerobic tapes, her own cardio, and some other things!  One day I'll get her into the gym!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you Brother Pete for the info!!! I am thinking about going on the CEX by VPX!!! I tried it a while back, it doesn't have hardly anything in it, it tastes like crap though!!!
Hows it goin for you today? Have a good weekend?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah mate, great weekend  I live in Australia... how can it get any better than that??


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

*Shock!!*

*Delt/ bi:

DB Press/ BB front raise :*
76*11/ _50*12_
76*7/ _50*10_
70*7/ _50*6_

*Face pulls/ Upright rows :*
100*12/ _94*7_
110*8/ _94*5_

Dropset Lat side raise:
31*12 _21*12_ 15*12 +2 static holds

*CG chins/ Alt db curls :*
48*8/ _37*14_
37*8/ _48*6_

Dropset BB curls:
93*11 _71*5_ 49*12 (rough ones + 2 static holds)

Damn those static hold REALLY hurt!! Kinda at a point where i am just chuckin em up cause i got no squeeze left, on fire then go for statics!!  KILLER!! 

Hmmm last night was fun... I ate potatoe thingys with cheese and bacon, then my main was a rack of ribs with Texan rice and salad, then i shared Aimees Mud cake ice cream and whipped cream desert she got for it being her B-day....  So after i felt like


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2005)

ok Mr. Static hold , 

what is the purpose of a Static hold ?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Jen  We are thinking of driving now.... unsure... we'll see
> Do you think you will be able to fit us into your place??
> Bring on the climbing and the barbie/ tim tam refeed...
> I may have to teach Az how to bbq though  I'll see how he does first night... what sort of beer is he drinking??



Sure you can fit into our abode. We have an extra bedroom and a sofa bed (soon) for the gromits.
Tim Tams and Barbies 
Az is a great BBQr and he is trying all the beers at this point.
He cant make a decision yet. 

We have to go to this cool restaurant/pub called Little Creatures. Its a great atmosphere. You better not be dieting when you come, cause i will fatten you right up  

You can teach me how to ride my body board too


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah mate, great weekend  I live in Australia... how can it get any better than that??



Beats me


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Great w/o!!! I have never been to Australia, but would like to visit, I hear the beaches are beautiful and yet very dangerous (Box Jellyfish)!!! Your eats the other nite sound GOOD, especially the Mud Pie!!!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2005)

"Lonestar?" is that the Aussie equivalent to our "Outback Steakhouse"? What the heck is Texan Rice, but then you'd probably be like "What the heck is a Bloomin Onion?"


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ok Mr. Static hold ,
> 
> what is the purpose of a Static hold ?


Just total fatigue my friend.... And they hurt... i like anything that hurts 




			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> Sure you can fit into our abode. We have an extra bedroom and a sofa bed (soon) for the gromits.
> Tim Tams and Barbies
> Az is a great BBQr and he is trying all the beers at this point.
> He cant make a decision yet.
> ...


Ok then, tell Az i like Han Ice as my everyday type drinking beer (not that i drink everday...) See what he thinks of that... Not Han Premium or Han lite.. "Han Ice"!! Tell him VB, Tooheys, and Fosters are all cats piss 
Barbies are the best!! You can cook EVERYTHING on them 
What sort of wines are you drinking?? I'll have to bring a selection of my finest Aussie choices 
Dieting will be the furtherest thing for my mind babe.... I still don't wanna get over 12-14% every again but i don't think i'll get there in a week (although we can surley try  )
And i'd love to teach you to ride your body board  



			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> Beats me


 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o!!! I have never been to Australia, but would like to visit, I hear the beaches are beautiful and yet very dangerous (Box Jellyfish)!!! Your eats the other nite sound GOOD, especially the Mud Pie!!!


Man, you would love it!! Cheap accomodation at my place  Box jellies are way up north and only at certain times of the year. Nothing too bad at my place except a few nasty spiders 
Hmmm those eats are locked firmly in my memory banks 



			
				maniclion said:
			
		

> "Lonestar?" is that the Aussie equivalent to our "Outback Steakhouse"? What the heck is Texan Rice, but then you'd probably be like "What the heck is a Bloomin Onion?"


www.lonestar.com.au  It's a steakhouse saloon, probably the same as your one... Texan rice was like a funny brown colour with onion and peas, nothin too nasty just tasted nice  
Is a bloomin Onion cut open like a flower and deep fried??


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 25, 2005)

Lol i was so bored i played their little bull riding game. Heres the link to a voucher u win by beating the game if u wanted to use it lol! http://www.lonestarsteakhouse.com.au/special/win.htm
 And great work out!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2005)

We have a lonestar near us...same chain or no?? Our makes an AWSOME Sirloin!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Delt/ bi:
> 
> DB Press/ BB front raise :*
> 76*11/ _50*12_
> ...



Hey Rissole....your workouts are looking good in here.     I'm sure your diet is in check too (except for the last meal ....)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2005)

Yea we have lonestar's here in jersey.  Not sure if they are the same chain but those places are awsome!!!  

Damn I wish I could go to aussi land...I was suppose to go with my girl for an entire semester but nothing worked out right and I wasn' able to go.  So pissed!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2005)

*TGF*
You definately have too much time on your hands....  

*Billie*
I would say that they are the same, but i bet yours are better 
*
YM*
Yeah, it's in check. I posted it up a few days ago.... 

*DB*
Come on over whenever you are ready  There's always an open door here


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2005)

*Legs:*

_Seated calve raise/ standing calve raise/ horizontal press x3sets
Dropset vertical toe press in Smith Mach._

*Hamstring raise/ Lying leg curl :*
*9/ 154*5
*7/ 132*5
*6/ 88*12
*5/ 88*8

*Dropset single leg curl :*
66*8 44*8 22*12

*Squat/ Leg ext :*
308*10/ 132*12
308*8/ 132*11
308*7/ 132*10

*Leg ext/ Walking Lunges :*
220*10/ 44*10
220*8/ 44*10

*Dropset Leg ext :*
220*10 154*7 88*8

WELL!! that was fun....  Workout took about 1 1/2hrs  Me and Ryan were in so much pain after each set we were procrastinating on starting the next one so alot of   went on 
Squats sucked ass.... i loaded up 374 expecting to get about 6 seeing as how i was doing 396 for 3 a while ago, i got 2 spoted ones out...  I have been taking it easy on squats since i hurt my back but now trying to hit full force again, i guess the drop in body w8 won't help either.
Ooooo  the extensions to lunges.... the last set....  Plus i wanted to do dropset on leg press but 2 16yr old skinny ass fellas jumped on there just as Ryan was fininshing his last set...  Sucks when they are pressing less than i do with single leg... Anyway the drop leg extension hurt like a biatch...
I took some photo's last night, although i can see some good progress i wasn't happy with my posing (AT ALL!!) So i will try and take again tonight 
Love ya's all


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2005)

> i wasn't happy with my posing (AT ALL!!)


Well what ya gonna do about it ? Huh ?   get off your arse and start putting in some extra time on the posing ?  you got the wo's down pat and the diet. so whats left ? posing/routine ! 
Git r dun


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Git r dun


Yeeeeehaaaaaaa larry the cable guy...love him LOL.

Riss another solid w/o of course!!  And like gw said start posing more often with more people watching....but make sure they know what they are talking about.  get them to fine tune you if they are willing!


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 26, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *TGF*
> You definately have too much time on your hands....



It wasnt that hard because im an avid gamer with awesome reflexes    . So it didnt take too long...but yes, mostly i do have a lot of time lol.


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 26, 2005)

And great workout there. I did my legs for shock week today also....but it didnt go nearly as well as yours!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 26, 2005)

Man.. Riss, all these colors are messing with my eyes!

Very solid workout!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2005)

Well there it is... some bad poses there but not"too" bad... 
I look about twice as lean as those pics in the morning and i don't think the pics do all that much justice for my leaness either... 
I feel like the pics make me look like i've put more size on...  That would be nice dreamer
Damn... forgot to take abs and thigh... 
Here are some extras for my buds


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2005)

Great w/o, and the pics are AWESOME!!! You actually do look like you have put some size on!!! Have you considered purchasing the posing tape by Russ Testo? It's called "Posing the Extra-Ordinary Way". My Dad has it and it's incredible, gives you pointers on how to look better in your worst areas, which for me is "Everywhere"!!! You can get it from his website, or from in the back of Ironman Magazines!!! Looking Dynamite there My Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 27, 2005)

Riss your def lookin leaner!!!  And yea you do look like you have added size lol....your traps look twice the size all of a sudden!  Keep up the good work my man!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Jul 27, 2005)

You have put on size! Looking great Riss!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 27, 2005)

Great pics Riss, I agree that you do look like you have put on more size, and your abs are more defined in the laters pics as well. As always, your legs are killer


----------



## The_Godfather (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree with everyone. You definately have put on some size. Looking real lean too. The others wont know what hit em


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 28, 2005)

wow rissy, your lookin HOT!! As I have said many times before, you have got some awsome lats, and they just keep getting better!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 28, 2005)

as i stated in the picture threads themselves, your looking real good.  congrats and keep it up.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2005)

Saw this and thought of you!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks all for the awesome encouragement 
You guys rock!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2005)

*Shock:*

*Chest/ Tris:*

*Dips/ Pec dec :*
88*9/ 132*12
88*9/ 165*8
77*8/ 154*8

*Flat flys/ Incline bench :*
48*8/ 75*5
48*6/ 65*5

*Dropset Bench :*
198*8 132*5 88*8

*Rack dips/ DB ova hed ext :*
Ryan*8/ 53*11
Ryan*7/ 53*10
Ryan*6/ 53*7

*RG push downs/ CG Smith :*
165*7/ 121*10
165*6/ 121*8

*V-bar Dropset :*
165*8 121*6 77*8 33*50  55*20


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2005)

*Shock:*

*Back:

CG Pulldown/ DB Pullova :*
242*7/ 92*12
242*6/ 92*10
220*7/ 92*8

*Stiff arm pull down/ Mach row :*
88*8/ 132*12
88*6/ 132*10

*Dropset Bent ova BB rows (sup grip) :*
198*12 132*12 88*12

*Hyper ext/ DB deads :*
44*12/ 92*12
44*10/ 92*12
44*10/ 92*12


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2005)

*Power:*

*Delt/ Bi:

Smith Press:*
190*3
190*-
187*3
187*1
176*2
170*3

*Clean Press:*
132*7
154*6
154*5

*BB curl:*
137*3
137*1
126*4
126*2
115*3

*Preacher curl:*
99*3
88*4
88*3

4 sets w8'd crunches
1 set w8'd hover

 So tired.... early morning cardio sucks.... 
Shane asked me how much i wieghed today.... i said... ummm i don't think i am a liberty to say bud.... so he said, i'm just under 80kg now. So i thought i'd better not be a total ass and said, oh, thats good mate, i'm 84.5... his eyes got wide and he kinda just mumbled an ok and walked away 
I think he was expecting me to be about the same or lighter... 
Different league buddy.... different league....


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

Haha, the stories with you and Shane are great Ris!!! Nice w/o's also. Glad to be back in Power week? Are you having any luck finding articles about westside? If you need help let me know, I can look up and send you the links to a couple really good ones to start with.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, the stories with you and Shane are great Ris!!! Nice w/o's also. Glad to be back in Power week? Are you having any luck finding articles about westside? If you need help let me know, I can look up and send you the links to a couple really good ones to start with.


I told him today i was gonna get him a box of tissues for comp day...  
Yeah i love power week, now i am back training with Ryan i get to push as hard as i can and then some... 
I found all the articles but don't know where to start so some links would be sweet  Thanks big buddy


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2005)

*Power*

Ryans legs were still hurtin from last week  So we did back today 

*Partial deads:*
484*7
528*5
572*1 (i tried for 2  )
484*3 i was toast after that last single...
484*2
440*8

*WG Pullups:*
110*1
110*-
99*-
88*1
77*2
44*6

*Single arm cable rows:*
132*5
132*4
110*5

*Smith shrug:*
319*8
319*6
231*12


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2005)

wOw , 


Looks like you released Rocco's Funky Beast !  You animal


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn thats some awsome w/o's there my friend.

Really intense shock week ya went through....and power back was just sick!  Awsome job my friend truely awsome!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 2, 2005)

Dead #'s are awesome Rissy. You use straps with that amount of weight. I know I'd have to.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 2, 2005)

hey, how did Rocco's funky beast get in here?  Keep it in the cage for now Rocco, you'll need it this weekend!! ...lol...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 2, 2005)

OMG!!! Awesome numbers you beast!!! Your definatly on a mission!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG!!! Awesome numbers you beast!!! Your definatly on a mission!!!



AGREED!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey guys, life seems to be a bit of a mission at the moment.... very busy....
We had a massive special day at church on sunday and i had to make stuff and put up all the lighting for it, it took me 2 1/2 days.... But it was all worth it on sunday. What an incredible day 
I have been a bit all over the shop with eating and cardio, although i still feel like i am on track. I have gotten alot out of the way and i can now really focus on my goal...
I will be keeping my cals the same for the next week at least and my cardio plan is,
_Monday:_ 1 hr in the gym (morning) 30mins after training
_Tuesday:_ Sand dunes and beach walk 1 - 1 1/2 hrs (morning) none post train (leg day)
_Wednesday:_ 1hr light cardio in gym (after leg day) 45mins arvo
_Thursday:_ Sand dunes and beach walk 1 - 1 1/2 hrs (morning) Squash for 1 - 1 1/2hrs after training
_Friday:_ 1 hr in the gym (morning) 30mins after training if i can get it in before starting work
_Saturday:_ Sand dunes and beach walk 1 - 1 1/2 hrs (some time during the day)
_Sunday:_ off 
I know that seems like alot, but i am just under 7 weeks out now and i really want to be ripped into my legs this year, which i didn't get that much at all last year. 
So.... on with it


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey guys, life seems to be a bit of a mission at the moment.... very busy....
> We had a massive special day at church on sunday and i had to make stuff and put up all the lighting for it, it took me 2 1/2 days.... But it was all worth it on sunday. What an incredible day
> I have been a bit all over the shop with eating and cardio, although i still feel like i am on track. I have gotten alot out of the way and i can now really focus on my goal...
> I will be keeping my cals the same for the next week at least and my cardio plan is,
> ...


Glad things are on track now my friend!!!!  Give em hell and kick some ass!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2005)

.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Very busy indeed!!! But well worth it too!!! Your a madman my Friend, your gonna be GREAT!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 9, 2005)

RISS-O!!!! I been thinking of you my friend, I hope things are going well!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

That's quite a load, Riss.  Good luck with it.  

 Any new pics coming so we can see your progress?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> 110*1


I have to ask, is that a pullup with a 110 pound dumbbell attached?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Miss you my Friend, hope all is well in life!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello friends,
Thanks for stopping in  Everything is going great. Stuff is so busy by the time i get home all i want to do is relax, same at work.... i been relaxing during breaks instead of jumping on here to post. Just a bit concerned with recovery 
I think i will take a few pics this weekend, that'll be 6 weeks out. Might try and take them in the morning too cause i look a tonne better then too  Still holding about the same w8 but getting leaner 83.8kg first thing in the morning, i weighed my self on tuesday afternoon and i was 87kg 
Things will slow backdown after this weekend so i'll come whore up all your journals again 



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I have to ask, is that a pullup with a 110 pound dumbbell attached?


Yeah bud, but i use plates, its 50kg around my waist with a wieght belt and chain


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Glad all is well my Friend!!! Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad all is well my Friend!!! Can't wait to see the pics!!!


Ditto to that!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2005)

_*6 weeks to go !!​*_
With that i want to be a bit more detailed for those of you that are following along....
I forgot to add some stuff in my meals so i will need to do a calorie readjust tonight. Will put up totals when i work them out.

*On rising:*
_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine_

*Cardio:*
30mins Ecliptical
30mins Treadmill

_*Meal 1:*_
_2x InsuleanR_
2 whole eggs
8 whites
10ml Olive oil
60g's Rolled oats
75ml lite milk
small dried fruit

_*Meal 2:*_
50g's Whey conc
100g's sweet taters

_*Meal 3:*_
250g's Chicken breast
100g's sweet taters

_*Meal 4:*_
15g's pb
50g's whey conc

_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine
4x Creatine tabs_

*Shock:* Will put numbers up later (no time now)
*WG Upright Rows/ Side lat raise :*

*DB front raise/ DB Press :*

*Dropset Smith Military press :*

*Preacher curls/ Standing DB alt curl :*

*Corey curls/ Cable bar curl :*

*Dropset BB Curl :*

_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine
4x Creatine tabs_

*Cardio:*
1hr squash

*Meal 5:*
_2x InsuleanR_
50g's Whey iso
60g's white rice

_15 mins posing @ home_

*Meal 6:*
250g's Chicken breast
10ml Olive oil

Sex

_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine_

Sleep about 7hrs 

If anyone has any questions feel free to fire away 
I'll add some more detail about how i'm feeling and stuff as well, out of time back in 3


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> _*
> *_
> Sex
> 
> ...


........... ............nevermind....it's just too easy!!  lmao.... 

when do we get some new pics Rissy??  Also, has Trace still been going to the gym??


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ........... ............nevermind....it's just too easy!!  lmao....
> 
> when do we get some new pics Rissy??  Also, has Trace still been going to the gym??


 Your naughty Billie.... but i like it.... 
I'll try and take pics in the morning  Trace is still going Thursday and Friday  We just need to sched in a walk once or twice a week too and she'll smash it. She's cleaned up her eating alot too, What a champ


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok i worked out that i was actually eating:
2694 cals on a training day and 2393 on a non training day.
So my new plan is:
2295 on a t/d and 2026 on a n/t/d
I wont go any lower than this, and i am just trialing it for a week to see what happens. I am REALLY keen to have my legs cut in this year 
I am gonna post the excel spreadsheet with all my eats on it when i get my winzip working


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!
How's things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## MorteSubite (Aug 16, 2005)

572!!! Awesome weight Riss! You'll crush the competition, keep up the good work!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

Brother Pete, looks like you have things going pretty solid in here!!! Miss you my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 16, 2005)

Damn man 6 weeks out!!!  Looks like your on your way!  You doing everything by sight or you going by BF% and such?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, mi amigo!
> How's things in your neck of the woods?


 I don't live in da bush.....  i crack myself up...
All good buddy, great to hear from you. I hate bein busy, i feel like it plays havoc with my recovery as i'm doin so much cardio. My legs are suffering especially after Tuesdays workout  


			
				MorteSubite said:
			
		

> 572!!! Awesome weight Riss! You'll crush the competition, keep up the good work!


Only if they were 572 bud  Thanks Morte  


			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Pete, looks like you have things going pretty solid in here!!! Miss you my Friend!!!


Yeah i miss you too buddy   Even though i am not here i am solid at it!! 


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn man 6 weeks out!!!  Looks like your on your way!  You doing everything by sight or you going by BF% and such?


5 1/2 now.... Mostly by sight. Everyone looks and says i'm ready, i am going by my legs and i am not ready... I feel like i am about where i was last year first comp


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2005)

*Tuesday*

*On rising:*
_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine_

*Cardio:*
30mins Treadmill
30mins Eliptical

_*Meal 1:*_ Week lay off InsuleanR
2 whole eggs
8 whites
10ml Olive oil
60g's Rolled oats
75ml lite milk
small dried fruit

_*Meal 2:*_
50g's Whey conc
100g's sweet taters

_*Meal 3:*_
250g's Chicken breast
100g's sweet taters

_*Meal 4:*_
15g's pb
50g's whey conc

_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine
4x Creatine tabs_

*Shock; Legs :*
*Triset calves x 3*

*Box Squat/ Leg Extensions x3 :*

*Leg Extension/ 45* Leg press x2 :*

*Dropset Walking lunge x 3 :*

*Hamstring Raises/ Fitball rolls x 4 :*

*Dropset Lying Leg Curl :*

_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine
4x Creatine tabs_

*Cardio:*
None

*Meal 5:*
50g's Whey iso
60g's white rice

_10 min posing_

*Meal 6:*
250g's Chicken breast
10ml Olive oil

_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine_

Sleep about 5 1/2hrs Daughter was pooin and spewin....


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2005)

*Wednesday*

First day on lower cals.... Damn tough!!

*On rising:*
_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine_

*Cardio:*
40mins Treadmill
20mins Ecliptical

_*Meal 1:*_
1 whole eggs
7 whites
10ml Olive oil
40g's Rolled oats
50ml lite milk

_*Meal 2:*_
40g's Whey conc
10g's Nat pb

_*Meal 3:*_
200g's Chicken breast
2 cup salad
10 Olive oil

*Cardio:*
1 1/4hr beach walk
I got a blister under each big toe from walking on the sand....  

_*Meal 4:*_
40g's whey conc
10g's Nat pb

Sleep 1hr

*Meal 5:*
200g's Chicken Breast
200g's Green Vege
10ml Olive oil

Band Practice

*Meal 6:*
40g's Whey conc
10 Nat pb

_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine_

Sleep about 6 1/2hrs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2005)

Walking on the beach in my kind of CARDIO


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 17, 2005)

Heya bud looks like your rollin right along!!!!  Can't wait to see you all tan'ed up and comp ready my friend!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 18, 2005)

Here are some VERY early morning ab shots. I didn't wanna take any posing cause the auto shot makes alot of beeping and would wake everyone up... 
Prolly a tad flat from the lower cals but we'll see what happens when i cal and carb up a bit next week.
Saw some nice cuts starting in my legs this morning for the first time


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn Riss, you've really ripped up.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Lookin Awesome there my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 18, 2005)

Dang, Riss, you look great!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 18, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn Riss, you've really ripped up.


Thats generally the idea Sean  I love training lean... all your viens stick out, all the cuts...   Love it 


			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin Awesome there my Friend!!!


Why thankyou Mr Angel 


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Dang, Riss, you look great!


Thanks Pylon... if only it was easy to do... 
Come to think of it, it's not all that hard. You just gotta be a bastard with yourself...


----------



## Rissole (Aug 18, 2005)

*On rising:*
_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine_

*Cardio:*
25mins Treadmill
20mins Eliptical

_*Meal 1:*_
8 whites
15ml Olive oil
50g's Rolled oats
60ml lite milk
50g's dried fruit

_Got some Carnitine took 10ml of that_

_*Meal 2:*_
50g's Whey conc
80g's sweet taters

_*Meal 3:*_
200g's Chicken breast
80g's sweet taters

_10ml Carnitine_

_*Meal 4:*_
15g's pb
50g's whey conc

_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine
4x Creatine tabs_

*Shock; Chest/ tri's :*

*Decline BB press/ Upward Cable X x3 :*

*Pec Dec/ Incline DB press x2 :*

*Dropset Flat cable Flys :*

*Tri dips/ Straight bar pushdowns x 2 :*

*Rev Grip Pushdowns/ Bench dips x2 :*

*Dropset Seated ovahed bar extensions :*

_2x bcaa's
5grm's Glutamine
4x Creatine tabs_

*Cardio:*
3/4 hr squash

*Meal 5:*
50g's Whey iso
60g's white rice

_Went to Gosford Hospital to sit with my mate for an hr while he was having dialisis_

*Meal 6:*
200g's Chicken breast
10ml Olive oil

_2x bcaa's
5g's Glutamine
10ml Carnitine_

Watched 2nd last episode of Lost... Love that show 

Sleep 7hrs (i slept in so you will notice no cardio on tomorrows morning  )


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn bro you've changed so much!!!!!  Killer abs!!!  Whats your weight at being that your so ripped already?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn bro you've changed so much!!!!!  Killer abs!!!  Whats your weight at being that your so ripped already?


Hey DB, i weigh myself dry first thing in the morn (nekid.... ) This morn was 81.8kg about 180lb. W8 class to make is 176lb and under, i think when i put my carbs up a bit i should hold close to the top end of that


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2005)

wow riss, you are looking HOT!! I would love to be a fly on your wall first thing in the morning!! 

seriously though, you look great, and your trying so hard, I proud of ya! your gonna kick some ass this year!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Billie, you can be more than a fly on my wall.... *ahem* if we both wern't tied down...
Seriously though.... thanks hun


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey DB, i weigh myself dry first thing in the morn (nekid.... ) This morn was 81.8kg about 180lb. W8 class to make is 176lb and under, i think when i put my carbs up a bit i should hold close to the top end of that


Nice man!!!  So you're coming in like 10lbs or so heavier then your last comp right?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm at about that now and prolly leaner so yeah.... but the thing is i still got a long way to go. I keep looking at pics of guys who are really ripped and i can see i need more off. So i am probably aiming to be about the same weight as last year but i will be about 5% less


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

Your gonna look absolutly "SICK"!!! Can't wait to see pics of that day, will totally feed my drive and hunger!!! Keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2005)

You look great now, Riss.  When you get to comp levels you'll be fantastical!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Billie, you can be more than a fly on my wall.... *ahem* if we both wern't tied down...
> Seriously though.... thanks hun


HEY!!! Stay away from my girl!!!    She just doesn't know she's mine yet 

Seriously man, you look AWESOME!!!! Your progress always blows me away. But you work your ass off for it, it's nice to see that it's worth all the pain and sacrifice  Keep it up Mate.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> HEY!!! Stay away from my girl!!!  She just doesn't know she's mine yet
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> awww.....


----------



## Rissole (Aug 22, 2005)

Too late Rocco... she's already mine.... 

Just a quick update, i am training with Ryan again as you know but he has been working shift early one week late the other, so on the weeks that i can't train in the arvo we train in the morning at 11.00 so my day goes something like this:

Supps
5:00-6:00 Cardio
1)
50g's Oats
60ml lite milk
Small dried fruit box
8 egg whites
15ml oil

2)
200g's chick
120g's sweet taters

11:00 Train

3)
50g's horleys ice
70g's white rice

4)
50g's whey

4:00-5:00 Cardio
1/2hr posing

5)
200g's chick
10ml oil

6)
50g's whey
10g's pb

About 2300 cals

Got my music sorted, love it (gunna be a tough one to sort though) i'll see if i can post it as a zip file... Anyway gotta get back to work


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 22, 2005)

Look at them shoulders, bro!!! WOW!!! Abs are CWAZY too!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Lookin SOLID as usual my Friend!!! Can't wait to hear your music, what is it?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin SOLID as usual my Friend!!! Can't wait to hear your music, what is it?


Agreed you do look awsome!  I wish someone could video tape your comp so I could see it....I saw nothing of the last one except a few pics!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, Riss....did you ever send out the CD of your comp. to me?? I never got it...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hey, Riss....did you ever send out the CD of your comp. to me?? I never got it...


 Archie was supposed to get one, but he never shared it as promised....


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Archie was supposed to get one, but he never shared it as promised....


   PS!!!
I got it!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2005)

Ya, somebody gotta tape that comp bro! I wanna see it, that'd be some good experience of what its like, for me. That and itd be neat-o to see Riss up there, tearin it up!  BTW, your abs are NOICE!!! Your genetics must be great, because your abs are all lined up, Im seein mine more and more, and they be off-set...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Just droppin in, hope all is well with you my Friend!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2005)

Holy Crap!!! What an amazing change Pete!!!! I HATE you LOL  What have you been focusing on with your diet? How long till Comp? Damn, your back is just FREAKY.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Look at them shoulders, bro!!! WOW!!! Abs are CWAZY too!


 


			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin SOLID as usual my Friend!!! Can't wait to hear your music, what is it?


Hey buddy, thanks  Music is the opening track from the lastest Hillsong DVD, it starts with a guy singing by himself "Great is the Lord, and greatly to be praised" then it comes in with a really cool beat thing  I think i'll leave posting it, you guys will hear it when i send you ALL out a cd 


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Agreed you do look awsome!  I wish someone could video tape your comp so I could see it....I saw nothing of the last one except a few pics!


Yeah it will all be taped  PM me your mailing address and i'll send it, if you want i can put my first comp on it too 


			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hey, Riss....did you ever send out the CD of your comp. to me?? I never got it...


No  sorry babe... I'll do the same for you as DB if you want, i'm pretty sure i still got your address.


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Archie was supposed to get one, but he never shared it as promised....


Typical... what a hog  


			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Ya, somebody gotta tape that comp bro! I wanna see it, that'd be some good experience of what its like, for me. That and itd be neat-o to see Riss up there, tearin it up!  BTW, your abs are NOICE!!! Your genetics must be great, because your abs are all lined up, Im seein mine more and more, and they be off-set...


Yeah you can have one too bud  PM me your Address. My abs aren't all that lined up although they are not too bad either... I actually like the look of abs that are all offset 


			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Just droppin in, hope all is well with you my Friend!!!


 Your funny bud... Yeah so much for slowin down hey...??
I'm really just trying to stay focused, i found out today that my bf% is about 12.5  Now i know that may seem high for the pics and compared to last year i look 100% but muscle denstity can play a big part in that.... By measurements i have put on 5-6kg of muscle from last year which i thought was pretty good.
So honestly i think the reading was right which means i still got a long way to go. 
Just gonna stay on the lower cals and keep smashing the cardio, it's really wearing me down and i am struggling but i know i can push through  Thanks for being here for me guys, it means alot 
So no more pics till comp time 
Be in touch as much as possible


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Holy Crap!!! What an amazing change Pete!!!! I HATE you LOL  What have you been focusing on with your diet? How long till Comp? Damn, your back is just FREAKY.


Hey Davo  Low cals on my diet and hard cardio, i posted my eats 1 or  pages ago 4 weeks on sunday till comp


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 26, 2005)

damn Pete!! look at your pec separation, and wow...those lats are looking great!! (p.s....I love you with that scruffy look!!) Your looking sensational!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn Pete!! look at your pec separation, and wow...those lats are looking great!! (p.s....I love you with that scruffy look!!) Your looking sensational!!


*Ahem*


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2005)

You look great, Pete!  You've even got some nice def in the hams, no stone unturned.  You're gonna be a monster come comp time!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2005)

Rissole you look great.  Looking at your photos on front over head abs legs extended step push through  the floor and close up  your stance it will help you give a more narrow look.  You may want to try to rotate leg to the outside as well it will give a better over all illusion of a thinner waist.  play around with it and see how it looks


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 26, 2005)

Incredible my Friend!!! You are looking fantastic!!! I can't wait to hear your song, AND see your competition!!! Thank you for the Inspiration, you look AWESOME!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible my Friend!!! You are looking fantastic!!! I can't wait to hear your song, AND see your competition!!! Thank you for the Inspiration, you look AWESOME!!!


  Yeah!  I forgot about that!  What music are you using, Pete?  A little Colin Haye, perhaps?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 26, 2005)

I still love you Rocco!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah!  I forgot about that!  What music are you using, Pete?  A little Colin Hay, perhaps?


Hey, I just went to a Colin Haye concert last week


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 27, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I still love you Rocco!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, I just went to a Colin Haye concert last week


 No way!  How was it?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 27, 2005)

You'll do great, Riss! Those delts are gonna be killer!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

Were all rootin for ya, Pete! With this prayer circle man, you CANT lose!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2005)

_*4 WEEKS TO GO!!*_​


			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn Pete!! look at your pec separation, and wow...those lats are looking great!! (p.s....I love you with that scruffy look!!) Your looking sensational!!


Thankyou hun 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Ahem*






			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> You look great, Pete!  You've even got some nice def in the hams, no stone unturned.  You're gonna be a monster come comp time!


Thanks P, Don't know about monster... just trying my best 



			
				hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> Rissole you look great.  Looking at your photos on front over head abs legs extended step push through  the floor and close up  your stance it will help you give a more narrow look.  You may want to try to rotate leg to the outside as well it will give a better over all illusion of a thinner waist.  play around with it and see how it looks


Hey HAN!! Thanks mate, i tried that and it looks 100% better  Will definately tuck that under the belt.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible my Friend!!! You are looking fantastic!!! I can't wait to hear your song, AND see your competition!!! Thank you for the Inspiration, you look AWESOME!!!


Hey buddy, always with a great word  Did you get my email?? What you think?? I haven't even got to start on the routine yet  Got an appiontment for Wed to do it 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah!  I forgot about that!  What music are you using, Pete?  A little Colin Haye, perhaps?


Whos Colin Haye??  Its the title track off the latest Hillsong DVD, Very dramatic 



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Were all rootin for ya, Pete! With this prayer circle man, you CANT lose!


Thanks Fishy, that is exactly what i need  Pray for fat off and muscle on


----------



## Pylon (Aug 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Whos Colin Haye??  Its the title track off the latest Hillsong DVD, Very dramatic


 Colin Haye?  Former lead singer of Aussie supergroup Men at Work?  Member of the Aussie Music Hall of Fame?  I though he was a huge star in your parts...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2005)

Damn big guy lookin really good!  Hey man don't go by the scale or calipers goby how you look!  Those things are tricky and are wrong all the time.  Just get as shredded as possible!!!!!

Can't wait man 4 weeks to go!  I'll send you a PM with my email addy!  I gotta see them heh!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No way!  How was it?


It was awesome! He's such a charismatic guy, very relatable. After the concert he just stayed around and drank with the audience that ended up staying  I love his music.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

*INCREDIBLE* song my Friend, I still have the goosebumps!!! I cannot wait to see the routine you come up with this song!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey all, just checking in. How are ya's.....?? Me... just damn tired, fried, toasted.... With just 22 days to go  I hit my lowest w8 yet this morning at 78.7kg i only had to get under 80 for my category but i still got more to get off. I think another 2-3 kg will be nice. It's all cardio work and training, i'm hardly getting any time to practice my posing 
Unfortunately i can't use the track i wanted too, i contacted the church that wrote the song and talked copy rights with them and they don't allow any of their music to be used outside of churches... i was gonna use it anyway but i was feeling some conviction about it and when i went to see Mick and Simone about putting my routine together Sim didn't like the track, she thought it didn't suit my personality as last year i really get amped on stage she thought something with higher energy was called for so we picked a track i put together last year "Click, click, boom" from the 2 fast 2 furious sound track, i really like what we came up with  
I hate not being able to get in here and chat with you all, the only reason i got on now is i'm at work at the gym and i'm scamming some time on the computer  Anyway take care and i'll keep you up to date as much as possible


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 2, 2005)

Youre in my prayers, Riss-a! If God can make ya, he can make ya look the best on the stage!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2005)

It's all smoke and mirrors


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear your not using that song!!! I'm positive you will nail your routine my Friend!!! Can't wait to hear and see it!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2005)

Click, Click, Boom is a GREAT song to do it to Pete!! The response from the Church just pisses me off more about Churchs and organised religion nowadays. You made a good choice


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Click, Click, Boom is a GREAT song to do it to Pete!! The response from the Church just pisses me off more about Churchs and organised religion nowadays. You made a good choice




Risso!!!!!  You'll do fine my man just get in there and practice your posing DAMNIT!!!!!!!!  No slacking....you know the drill here and I'm not gonna powder coat it for ya no need.  Get what needs to be done and relax after the comp!!!  You gave me no mercy when I was competing so I inturn provide thwe same attitude that kept me striving to perfection!

We all know you have it in you so get to it and take the overalls again my brotha!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

Glad to hear you're running at top speed already, Pete.  You can lounge around here after you bring home some hardware, but not before!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2005)

g'day, m8! Was'up w/ my brotha from down undah! (had to keep it ryhming)






			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Click, Click, Boom is a GREAT song to do it to Pete!! The response from the Church just pisses me off more about Churchs and organised religion nowadays. You made a good choice


ditto on both counts!
I read once, and it makes sense to me: Religion divides, faith brings together.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 5, 2005)

pete.......you are gonna ROCK with that song, I love it!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I read once, and it makes sense to me: Religion divides, faith brings together.


 Dig that.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Risso!!!!! You'll do fine my man just get in there and practice your posing DAMNIT!!!!!!!! No slacking....you know the drill here and I'm not gonna powder coat it for ya no need. Get what needs to be done and relax after the comp!!! You gave me no mercy when I was competing so I inturn provide thwe same attitude that kept me striving to perfection!
> 
> We all know you have it in you so get to it and take the overalls again my brotha!!





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you're running at top speed already, Pete. You can lounge around here after you bring home some hardware, but not before!


(now its MY turn)

RISS-A, take it to em my friend!! Like they said, no slacking, YOU ARE SO CLOSE!! You can do this, you have it in you, I KNOW IT!!!! GOD BLESS, WE ARE ROOTING FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2005)

Rissy...........how's it going?????


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey guys,
Well here i sit at the gym on a sunny Sunday afternoon on a fitball slouching on the counter at the gym about to start a 3hr work session 3.30-6.30.
2 weeks to go hey.... sheesh thats like 14 days and i'll be on stage 
This week was nasty, 4.30 starts for cardio and late nights. I had to put up some new lighting in the church yesterday so i spent 2 days preping all the leads and lights..... then what i thought would be a 4-6hr job took 9 1/2hrs  I was feeling so run down i had a full cheat day. I had pancakes for breakfast, ham cheese and pinapple danish for morning tea, subway for lunch, a bourbon and coke, a pie and coke and then some lollies. Damn i felt ill.........  Now i'm so pumped up i look massive.... all the veins in my abs are stickin out and i'm 2 kg heavier... i think i better up my cals a bit from what i had as i was just too depleted and getting run down. Maybe go up to about 2600 on a training day and just stay hard into the cardio. It's gonna help me stay top side of my w8 division and i already look heaps better than last year. Shane is ripped to the bone and looks great, if anything though he's come in too early and is now in damage control mode, i think i am gonna slide in just right. I did some posing in the gym last week after 2 shock sets on chest and got this group of about 10 people around with their jaws on the ground all just goin "F*&# man...!! you look awesome!!"     
It helped that i had one coat of tan on, last year i used a sponge roller which was a pain in the butt so this year i am using a paint gun from work and spraying it on, that's why i had some on.. we gave it a test run and it worked great. A guy a few factory bays up from me gave me a small gun and i'll use that.
So this week i am supposed to prep all this stuff for a womans conference but if it clashes with my posing practice or cardio it can damn well wait or someone else can do it!! I have my routine together but have not practiced it at all  not good, but i know it and hard practice these next 2 weeks will nail it  Gotta fix up the end of the track too.
As far as that church goes not letting me use their music it's all good, i respect that church more than any other i know, they do so much for the Kingdom its just increadible and i found out that some idiots have been using their music for backing tracks to child porn, hence the no use policy... I think religion is great if it is coupled with well grounded faith in Christ.
All good otherwise, i'll be back asap
Thanks once again for all your support guys
Love ya's all
Pete


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Rissy...........how's it going?????


Did that answer your question hun  
A  4 U


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 11, 2005)

Hang in there my Friend, your'e almost there!!! I understand fully about the Church and the song, really gets my blood boiling when I hear stories like that with the child porn!!! People are sick and demented, why can't there be more people with a heart? Anyway, sorry to ramble like that my Friend, GODspeed you and yours, can't wait to see the finished project!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds like you are right on track, Riss, rough schedule and all!

 2 weeks!  Yee haw!  Can we expect new pics before the show?  Are you going to be able to post a video of the show somewhere?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds like your exhausted, but doing great and right on schedule  I can't wait for more pics and to see how awesome you do!! How long have you been preparing for this competition?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2005)

Meatball!

Pete, u have come so far since I have known you! Look at you go!
WTF kind of demented SOB uses christian music for child porn? oy! well...I believe in karma...they will get theirs. In this life or the next.
yeah...gonna need pics of the newer, bigger riss!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> How long have you been preparing for this competition?


Since he won last year


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 11, 2005)

Riss I need not say anything b/c you know Im behind you 100%!!!!  Your gonna kick ass bro!

As for the child porn thats discusting and I can't even think about it!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

Riss!!! TAKE IT TO EM!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2005)

Well looks like its time for my weekly update.....  Sad that this is what its come down to, this week was a nightmare though, getting stuff ready for a massive womans conference this Saturday....
Oh well, we press on 

8 days to go.... 
I'm feelin a tad better with the extra cals, floatin about 78kg so i put a bit of w8 on but i am still leaner. Gonna do a full 4 day carb deplete, i have a strange feeling thats gonna near kill me.....  So Monday thru Thursday deplete Friday Sat carb up and Sunday compete.. i like comp day.... there's chocolate and alcohol involved 
I wasn't gonna do anymore pics but i may do a front lat shot on Sunday morn to mark the exact one week out spot 
Pylon, do you know where i can post the vid?? I was gonna just mail anyone a cd that wanted one 
Rocco, yeah like DB said... since last year... i kinda started tidying up me diet around the end of May i think, I was way to fat 
Hey Mikey, thanks for your words bro. Hope your doin well 
DB, 
Fishy, OK!!
And Arch... as always... my brother


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2005)

.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Pylon, do you know where i can post the vid?? I was gonna just mail anyone a cd that wanted one


 I don't know off the top of my head, but I'll find out for you.



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Well looks like its time for my weekly update.....  Sad that this is what its come down to, this week was a nightmare though, getting stuff ready for a massive womans conference this Saturday....


 Hmm...I had no idea there were many massive women in Australia, and wouldn't have thought there were enough for a conference.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2005)

You know I want a video Brother!!! I will gladly send you money if you need me to for sending it!!! Hope all is well with you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

HAHAHAHAA!!! A massive womans conference, confounded dangling modifiers!! THEY STRIKE AGAIN!! 

Lol, anywho, Riss, you're gonna fan-taz-mastical! I assure you, and make sure to send them videos out!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2005)

Its coming soon Pete!  Im sure you'll blow the competition away


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2005)

Rissole is one ripped mofo.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2005)

4 days of no carbs...c'mon riss I did 4 weeks you can do 4 days!!!  Its not easy but keep your eye on the prize and remember why your doing this!!!!  You have the dedication and will power don't let anything get in your way!!!!

I'm sure you look awsome bro!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2005)

yeah...what he said, girlie-man...

Keep crankin', Pete!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2005)

Good Luck this Sunday !!        Post the pics after the comp.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Can't wait to see the trophy, Riss!  Good luck!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 21, 2005)

You got this!! Bring it on home!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 21, 2005)

good luck this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 21, 2005)

Your'e in my thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!! Your'e gonna do GREAT!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm up tomorrow guys  Thanks for stickin by even though i haven't been a local 
Had a few problems with tan but i think it should be alright, My w8 this morning was 77.1 kg thats 1/2 kg lighter than the State titles last year. Had some nice quad cuts this morning  I'm just really happy with where i am at... better than last year so i have won already  Now its just time to have fun 
I'll try and pop in in the morning before i go


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck and kick ass buddy! Congrats on betting yourself from last year


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck, Riss!  Get up some pics of the "show" you...with the hardware, of course!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 23, 2005)

Awesome!!! Your'e a Champion already in my book my Friend!!! Can't wait to see pics and watch the Video!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2005)

Hell yea risso!!!!  Kick ass man bring home the gold!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good luck, Riss! Get up some pics of the "show" you...with the hardware, of course!


wait..........we get to see Rissoles hardware??     and I just thought I was going to get to see his competition pictures...BONUS!!!! 

Good luck Pete, you know that we are all very proud!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2005)

Go get 'em mate!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks All  LMAO @ Billie 
2 1/2 hrs to go... tan looks good and i am feeling pumped 
Ready to eat some chocolate and drink Sambucca


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks All  LMAO @ Billie
> 2 1/2 hrs to go... tan looks good and i am feeling pumped
> Ready to eat some chocolate and drink Sambucca


Man 2 1/2 hours out and he is still on the boards.  Ladies and gents thats what you call dedication!!

Riss kick butt bro!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Buddy, I just wanted to say Gday b4 i hit it 
You guys have been the best support eva


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2005)

trying to be patient...It's so hard!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 25, 2005)

3rd...  i'll post up later from work 
(Shane came 2nd with a set of pencil legs....  )


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2005)

3rd!! That's awesome, CONGRAT'S! I'm so F'ing proud of you buddy!!! You've worked hard and you definately beat yourself out from last year. That's what it's all about. Hell, I'd kill to look like you did just 4 weeks out from competition!!! Your AWESOME PETE!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2005)

great job!  third is excellent.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 25, 2005)

There were only 5 guys in my category and only 3 of us looked decent so i'm taking it as last place... I'm really hard on myself  but i guess thats my nature, i'm pretty bummed and pissed about it but i'm only using that as motivation to come into the state titles in 2 weeks sooooo friken hard and ripped it will not be funny...
Time to really put the foot down and come in HARD!!
Thanks for your encouragement too guys


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> There were only 5 guys in my category and only 3 of us looked decent so i'm taking it as last place... I'm really hard on myself  but i guess thats my nature, i'm pretty bummed and pissed about it but i'm only using that as motivation to come into the state titles in 2 weeks sooooo friken hard and ripped it will not be funny...
> Time to really put the foot down and come in HARD!!
> Thanks for your encouragement too guys


    Riss I know you looked great!!!  At least you were healthy and well enough to go through with it!!  You'll do awsome in state!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so proud of you Pete....when do we get pictures??


----------



## Rissole (Sep 26, 2005)

Here are a few pics a friend took. I will wait till the pro ones go up on the net b4 i do some good ones.
Pic with 2 is me and Shane.
The pic of the 3 is centre 1st on the left (my right) 2nd Shane and me 3rd.
Once again, pipped by a skinny guy with no legs... 
Go through some rad changes and will fill you in tomorrow. Love ya's all


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 26, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS RISS!!!

Im proud, my friend!!! You did a great job!! You should celebrate!


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2005)

I know you are dissapointed with your placing, but you looked terrific in those pics! You also still have SO MUCH untapped potential, but all of it will be brought out in time...and when it is, you will be the one holding the 1st place trophy!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pics, Riss!  You look fantastic!  

 (An I agree, Shane's legs look thin all the way over here!)  

 You'll be great at state!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 26, 2005)

I have to agree, he had NO legs to speak of, no cuts at all on them wheels! However, you were lookin beastly!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree with everyone else...you should have gotten at LEAST 2nd, what did the 1st place guy look like?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 27, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I know you are dissapointed with your placing, but you looked terrific in those pics! You also still have SO MUCH untapped potential, but all of it will be brought out in time...and when it is, you will be the one holding the 1st place trophy!!


i totally agree GP, the one fella had no legs, its hard to say what the judges had in mind  
 i would also say as far as your diet Pete, you have that down,looking ripped up bud!!
its seems after every show i did i learned a few more things about myself and what i needed to change, bring up a lagging bdy part, so dont be too hard on yourself aussie tank, you looked off the hook bro!!!
keep training like you have in the past pete,umm, and if i recall this is your 2 show, AMAZING man!!!!


----------



## bludevil (Sep 27, 2005)

As others have stated, Pete you looked totally ripped. I see definate improvement from your 1st comp. Keep up the awesome work and good luck in the states


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 27, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i totally agree GP, the one fella had no legs, its hard to say what the judges had in mind
> i would also say as far as your diet Pete, you have that down,looking ripped up bud!!
> its seems after every show i did i learned a few more things about myself and what i needed to change, bring up a lagging bdy part, so dont be too hard on yourself aussie tank, you looked off the hook bro!!!
> keep training like you have in the past pete,umm, and if i recall this is your 2 show, AMAZING man!!!!


and by now means was i saying you had a lagging bdy prt, just saying dont be hard on yourself!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone , Eric and Tom for dropping in and your awesome comments (yes i do have to always keep in mind i have only been training for 4 yrs and this is only my 2nd yr competeing) 
Well here are the things i am thinking.... when i look at my video i can see why they gave Shane 2nd, he was hard as a rock but i am pissed cause its supposed to be a body building comp and i was more "built" than him and was ripped enough to show that (i can see that i was soft in the back again like last year), i really stuffed up with my carb deplete and load. Whatever... i am thinking that if i hadda placed 1st or 2nd i would have been really complacent now and not so willing to smash the shitter outta myself for the next 2 weeks for the state titles. _If they want shredded they are gonna get it  !!_
I saw a guy at the comp and he is gonna look after me for the next 2 weeks, Michael Barrett. This guy has been at Uni for 5 yrs and really knows his stuff.
I am outta time to post up what i have been doing but will as soon as i can. Too many people here at work wanna use this stinkin puter....  
Love you guys, keep prayin for me cause i am having to dig _really_ deep to pull this one out


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone , Eric and Tom for dropping in and your awesome comments (yes i do have to always keep in mind i have only been training for 4 yrs and this is only my 2nd yr competeing)
> Well here are the things i am thinking.... when i look at my video i can see why they gave Shane 2nd, he was hard as a rock but i am pissed cause its supposed to be a body building comp and i was more "built" than him and was ripped enough to show that (i can see that i was soft in the back again like last year), i really stuffed up with my carb deplete and load. Whatever... i am thinking that if i hadda placed 1st or 2nd i would have been really complacent now and not so willing to smash the shitter outta myself for the next 2 weeks for the state titles. _If they want shredded they are gonna get it  !!_
> I saw a guy at the comp and he is gonna look after me for the next 2 weeks, Michael Barrett. This guy has been at Uni for 5 yrs and really knows his stuff.
> I am outta time to post up what i have been doing but will as soon as i can. Too many people here at work wanna use this stinkin puter....
> Love you guys, keep prayin for me cause i am having to dig _really_ deep to pull this one out


stay focused Pete, you'll get  there my friend!!!
its a hard sport to do, you train your rear off, deit your rear off, pose your rear off and then its over in 10-15 minutes.... but hey, theres alot of peeps saying that their going to do a show, and never try...
bodybuilders are unique machines, keep your patients aussie tank! go things will happen!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 27, 2005)

You looked better in this competition than your last one.  Enough said in my opinion.

Also, I can't believe you didn't at least place 2nd.  Your legs are way better than either of those fellows.  People just don't give enough respect to legs.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2005)

That's a great attitude, Riss!  I can't wait to see the results of the new motivation!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 28, 2005)

.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok so this morning i weighed on at 75.5kg So far into the lightest w8 i have been since i can ever remember....
Since Monday i haven't had any carbs, just fish and brocolli... now i feel like rat shit....  Here's a run on my days:

_*4:45*_
Supps, 5g's glutamine, 2x Bcaa's, 2x Hot-Rox (thermo)
_*5:00*_
1hr walk (8mins of walking and 2mins lunges)
*6:00*
15mins posing
_*6:30*_
40g's whey 5g's glutamine 200g's mixed veg 20ml flax
_*8:00*_
5g's glutamine, 2x Bcaa's
_*9:30*_
200g's fish, 200g's Brocolli, 20ml Flax
_*11:00*_
5g's glutamine, 2x Bcaa's, 2x Hot-Rox
_*12:30*_
200g's fish, 200g's Brocolli, 20ml Flax
_*2:00*_
5g's glutamine, 2x Bcaa's
*3:00*
200g's fish, 200g's Brocolli, 20ml Flax
_*4:00*_
Training (all training has been upped 4exer. 4x8-12)
_*5:15*_
5g's glutamine, 2x Bcaa's
_*5:30*_
1hr Cardio on bike
_*6:30*_
5g's glutamine, 2x Bcaa's, 2x Hot-Rox
*8:00*
200g's fish, 200g's Brocolli, 20ml Flax
1hr street walk 15mins posing
*straight after:*
5g's glutamine, 2x Bcaa's


----------



## Rissole (Sep 30, 2005)

more pics... http://www.picturesystems.com/winki...ber=0&eventid=110&subeventid=1053&StartPage=1


----------



## Rissole (Sep 30, 2005)

Just so you don't miss it...


			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok so this morning i weighed on at 75.5kg So far into the lightest w8 i have been since i can ever remember....
> Since Monday i haven't had any carbs, just fish and brocolli... now i feel like rat shit....  Here's a run on my days:
> 
> _*4:45*_
> ...


----------



## DoubleJoy (Sep 30, 2005)

It's true that if you follow the exact same steps someone else took to succeed then you will get the exact same results. I'm always looking for the easier avenues.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, you look amazing in those pics Pete!! It's so hard to wrap the mind around how a body can transform THAT much!!! It's all hard work and dedication, sweat and blood. You've got what it takes buddy!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2005)

Riss, ? on your bcaa's what brand or how grams  many are you taking???


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 30, 2005)

i like BN's stuff, way cheap, and good quality.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 30, 2005)

DoubleJoy said:
			
		

> It's true that if you follow the exact same steps someone else took to succeed then you will get the exact same results. I'm always looking for the easier avenues.


Easy avenues tend to lead to poor results..... 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow, you look amazing in those pics Pete!! It's so hard to wrap the mind around how a body can transform THAT much!!! It's all hard work and dedication, sweat and blood. You've got what it takes buddy!!


Thanks big fella, i looked at some old pics of myself and damn i was fat 



			
				Tank316 said:
			
		

> Riss, ? on your bcaa's what brand or how grams  many are you taking???


I was taking Optimum Nutrition but ran out and could only afford SYN-TEC this time. 570mg per cap/ 2 caps each time.



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> i like BN's stuff, way cheap, and good quality.


BN??


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 1, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Easy avenues tend to lead to poor results.....
> 
> 
> Thanks big fella, i looked at some old pics of myself and damn i was fat
> ...


Riss as intense as your cardio is i [in my humble opinion] would pop 3-4 more caps..it will preserve that hard earned mass!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2005)

INCREDIBLE pics my Friend!!! I've missed you, just got back from my Wifes and my 8th wedding Anniversary cruise!!! I was blown away, AWESOME Inspiration Brother Pete!!! You are an amazing and gifted Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> more pics... http://www.picturesystems.com/winki...ber=0&eventid=110&subeventid=1053&StartPage=1


did I miss them? there was nothing there....maybe a tad too lean?


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> did I miss them? there was nothing there....maybe a tad too lean?


hey burner, if you look at the left of the page, there's something you have to click on!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 4, 2005)

BN equals BulkNutrition, or do they ship to Australia??


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> hey burner, if you look at the left of the page, there's something you have to click on!!


well...if u wanna do it that way.....
Thanks!
Dang, Pete! u look A W E S O M E !!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...if u wanna do it that way.....
> Thanks!
> Dang, Pete! u look A W E S O M E !!!!!


blah blah blah,    
i tried to download a pic to show GP, but you cant, dam copyrights  
btw, somewhere along the lines Burner, we might meet, planning a summer trip to your hometown!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 6, 2005)

where ya hiding at Rissy??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

Riss !!! 


You look incredible bud


----------



## Rissole (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey guys, well guess what....?? I just did it all again....  State titles were just killer!! A line up of 10 guys and the top 3 could all be National champ no prob.. I was included in the first call out  I'm pretty sure i came about 5th so i am stoked!! I smoked the guy who won the local overall last year  I gots me another 2 weeks of hard dieting and cardio then off to the nationals on trhe 22nd. Will throw up some pics as soon as they put them up
Seriously thinkin of havin next year off to put on some more mass 
Anyway...
 love yas all


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2005)

wow.........I am so proud Pete!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 10, 2005)

*way to go Pete!!!!!*


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2005)

Way to go Riss !


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 10, 2005)

Awsome work riss!!!!!!!!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 10, 2005)

Great job Pete, definately feels good when all the hard work pays off.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 10, 2005)

Great job Riss!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 10, 2005)

riss, did all that work help your quads???


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 10, 2005)

*awesome!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2005)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> blah blah blah,
> i tried to download a pic to show GP, but you cant, dam copyrights
> btw, somewhere along the lines Burner, we might meet, planning a summer trip to your hometown!


that would be great! When ya gonna be headed up?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats, Ris!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks guys... 

Yeah Tank i think that it did help but an extra day recovery would have been good 

My tan was a bit light


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree your tan was lighter then last year but you def added some nice size to your quads!  They look awsome man!!  You look a little leaner this time around as well!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 11, 2005)

Tank quads!!!
big difference pete, they look great!!!!!
2 more wks till the next one then?


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that would be great! When ya gonna be headed up?


we have discussed late august!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 12, 2005)

of...2006? Hmm...might have time to get back in shape and look like I actually work out...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> of...2006? Hmm...might have time to get back in shape and look like I actually work out...


   That'll be the day!!!!!  LOL just bustin your chops bud!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> of...2006? Hmm...might have time to get back in shape and look like I actually work out...


lol. me too.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey guys, well it's all over and done with for the year...    
No more fish and broc for a long time for me....!!
The National titles were pretty amazing with just a tough ass line up!! I put 2 pics in my gallery and as you see i was in the best shape ever, i didn't get any real good pics but hopefully the photographer did and i'll get them asap. Murry or "Muzza" won the under 80kg division (my division) and took out the overall against a monster dude over 90kg, Murry was short and all quality!! What a top bloke!! His mum died of cancer this year and it was a full dedication to her from him, very emotional... 
I really think i shoulda placed 5th but i got 6th (show you pics of that skinny guy later..) outta 13 guys but seeing as i was in my best shape ever i didn't really care 
Next year i am hoping to have enough muscle to go under 90kg in about the same condition as this year but if i don't it will just mean i'm leaner closer to the 80kg mark.
Things this year to work on will be chest and legs, really need hammies and calves and more quad...
I was gonna have 2 weeks off but now am thinking it will be just the one. Just itching to hit it hard again 
So things are a bit more relaxed (in a sense) and it's time to catch up with all of you and see what your up to 
Love ya's all 
Petey


----------



## Pylon (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow!  You look great in the chest shot!  Can't wait to see the rest.  You must have really been busting ass to look that good.  

 Muzza is shredded!  Even for a samller guy, he looks huge!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 24, 2005)

all right!! that means we get videos soon.................right??


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 24, 2005)

Amazing Brother Pete, simply and totally amazing!!! very inspirational!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow riss you are friggin amazing!!!  Ladies and gents this is why I love this guy he just busted his ass eating the same shit day in and out and after all this hard work all he wants to do is keep on busting his ass!  That is what I admire about you riss!!

Can't wait till ya can come around more we miss ya around here!


----------



## bludevil (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome job my friend, you were ripped to shreds. Enjoy those cheat meals brother.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey pete- you did amazing. No other word can compare.
Kinda funny...i used to be bigger / leaner than you..now...wow....u da man!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Wow!  You look great in the chest shot!  Can't wait to see the rest.  You must have really been busting ass to look that good.
> 
> Muzza is shredded!  Even for a samller guy, he looks huge!


Hey Pylon  Yeah it was pretty busted ass, but i am gonna have to do it even moreso to get where i wanna be next year 
Muzza beat the guy how won the over 90 kg class to win overall 



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> all right!! that means we get videos soon.................right??


Settle down babe... they're comin 



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Amazing Brother Pete, simply and totally amazing!!! very inspirational!!!


Thanks Bro... can't wait to be able to cheer you thru it too 



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow riss you are friggin amazing!!!  Ladies and gents this is why I love this guy he just busted his ass eating the same shit day in and out and after all this hard work all he wants to do is keep on busting his ass!  That is what I admire about you riss!!
> 
> Can't wait till ya can come around more we miss ya around here!


Hope to be here heaps more now good buddy, i will prolly start a new journal soon with the new plan  You kick arse DB 



			
				bludevil said:
			
		

> Awesome job my friend, you were ripped to shreds. Enjoy those cheat meals brother.


 Oh i have been buddy.... and then some.... 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey pete- you did amazing. No other word can compare.
> Kinda funny...i used to be bigger / leaner than you..now...wow....u da man!


My life is a tad more easier than yours buddy, more systematic and with a wife who helps more than enough it makes it alot easier.... Just stick with it my friend, you have great genetics for serious muscle if you apply yourself 
Oh, and thanks


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2005)

Holy Moly...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like your living right Riss !  Congrats on the contests . You just keep getting bigger and better. Won't be long and we won't be able to tell you from that "other guy" in the above pic.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 27, 2005)

riss, great job..true dedication and desire.. thats awesome bro!!
wanna post your last 2-3 wks of the diet? must have been killer!
again, outstanding work!!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 27, 2005)

howd you meet ronnie?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like your living right Riss ! Congrats on the contests . You just keep getting bigger and better. Won't be long and we won't be able to tell you from that "other guy" in the above pic.


 I think that would require a few more layers of comp tan...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2005)

where have you been Rissy??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Pete!
I met a REALLY cute Aussie girl on Saturday night....u didn't tell me they 'grow them' that nice there...
ROAD TRIP!
She was a bit tall, 6'1"? The bad aprt..she was voluptuous...(read at least: 38 D's) and a low cut top....just below eyelevel...do u know HOW hard it was to look her in the eyes?
Kinda funny, I told her about you, my friend in Oz...I even told her how I had you say: Danger! Danger! For me....she just rolled her eyes....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2005)

Where the heck is mr. pete?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

unknown....he's gone MIA....
did u two ever meet up?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 13, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

what??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!
How far away do y'all live from each other?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PETE!!!!

I guess I wasn't the only one MIA!  Come back!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2005)

We live on opposite ends of the island....the island is big you know  I live in the outback and he lives in the city  Western Australia is far from anything other than beautiful beaches and the outback


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

...and dangerous creepy, crawly things....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

Heya Pete!  Where ya been hiding?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

Whats up BRother Pete? How are things with you and yours? Hope ALL is well my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 17, 2005)

I miss you Rissy!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

>


 
it....is....ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2005)

I have my doubts.  Pete never struck me as the type to pop in without words.  I think someone hijacked his handle...so to speak...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes it's me... i'll be back soon. Stuff has just been crazy... It's hard being such a big part of a big church around Christmas time, we are just doing so much...
Just as a side note since comp i've put on 12kg 
Love you guys... Merry Christmas


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

OK...I belive it now.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes it's me... i'll be back soon. Stuff has just been crazy... It's hard being such a big part of a big church around Christmas time, we are just doing so much...
> Just as a side note since comp i've put on 12kg
> Love you guys... Merry Christmas


lard ass! So...u are gonna play Santa this year, chubby?

HA! I crack myself up! Was'sup, brotha! I love Christmas, but I will be glad when it has passed....


----------

